# Win The Games You Want!



## frickfrock999

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, snap! Here comes the storm!









1. Dark Souls.
2. Far Cry 3.
3. Sonic Generations.
4. Dishonored.

Whoops, I sent my PM before the edit so the title might be wrong.
Still fairly accurate though.


----------



## Hoops

Thank you so much for doing this!

1) Skyrim
2) Dark Souls
3) The Witcher 2
4) XCOM: Enemy Unknown
5) Might & Magic Heroes VI
6) Max Payne 3
7) Far Cry 3
8) Dishonored
9) Torchlight II
10) Hitman Absolution
11) Darksiders II


----------



## stealthybox

in no particular order:

Terraria
HAWX 2
CounterStrike: Complete Pack / CS:GO
Miasmata
Black Ops II
Towns
Portal 2
HL 1 / 2 / Orange Box
Skyrim

thanks for all of these awesome opportunities admin!


----------



## XAslanX

Far Cry 3
Skyrim
Sleeping Dogs


----------



## SinX7

1.XCOM: Enemy Unknown
2. Arma II (For DayZ mod)
3. Farcry 3
4. Dishonored

Thanks!


----------



## theonedub

1) XCOM- Enemy Unknown
2) Borderlands 2
3) Skyrim
4) FarCry 3
5) Max Payne 3
6) Dishonored

Still up to date


----------



## rjmana

Wow, that's really nice of you admin

Edit: Finally thought of what i hope to win

1) Skyrim Legendary Edition


----------



## ElRoPaBeJeRo

Thanks for this admin.

This is my list

1.- Natural selection 2
2.- Counter Strike Global Offensive

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## luffy

1. Dishonored
2. Far Cry 3
3. Borderlands 2
4. Fable III
5. BioShock Infinite
6. Max Payne 3
7. Skyrim
8. Hitman: Absolution
9. Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.


----------



## GigaByte

1. Dirt 3
2. Train Simulator 2013
3. GTA IV
4. Aliens vs. Predator
6. Doom 3
7. GTA III
8. SOL: Exodus
9. Awesomenauts
10. A.I.M Racing
11. Crysis Warhead
12. Evochron Mercenary
13. Carrier Command: Gaea Mission


----------



## diggiddi

F1 2011
F1 2013
Dirt 3
dirt 2
Grid
BF4


----------



## justarealguy

Far Cry 3
Max Payne
Hitman Absolution


----------



## lemans81

1) XCOM- Enemy Unknown
2) FarCry 3
3) Dishonored
4) Dungeon Seige 3
5) Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thanks admin one of things makes ocn great.

ARMA II: Combined Operations
Natural Selection 2
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## Diajq2446?

I wish i had/could afford:

1. Borderlands 2
2. Skyrim
3. Torchlight 2


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

oh lawd...

1.DmC: Devil May Cry(2013)
2. Bioshock: Infinite
3.Arma 3
4. Hitman absolution
5.Tomb Raider (2013)

Thank you so much man! You sir are a legend!


----------



## H3||scr3am

1. Dishonored.
2. Far Cry 3.
3. Sleeping Dogs
4. BioShock Infinite


----------



## Sakumo

1. Far Cry 3
2. Dishonored
3. Dark Souls
4. Tomb Raider
5. Borderlands 2


----------



## Riou

1. Far Cry 3
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. DmC: Devil May Cry
4. Tomb Raider
5. Dishonored


----------



## andrews2547

No particular order of preference

1. Thomas Was Alone
2. Assassin's Creed 3
3. Max Payne 3
4. Hitman: Absolution
5. Sleeping Dogs


----------



## StayFrosty

In no particular order of preference, beggars can't be choosers after all!









1. Call of Duty: Black Ops II
2. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
3. Company of Heroes 2
4. Far Cry 3
5. Hitman: Absolution
6. Borderlands 2
7. Bioshock Infinite
8. Civilization V
9. ARMA III
10. Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
11. Sniper Elite V2
12. Sleeping Dogs
13. Dishonored
14. Assassin's Creed III
15. Anno 2070
16. Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army

Thanks for doing this!

You've inspired me to do a giveaway too!


----------



## asuperpower

Admin is excellent.







Thank you Admin.








Awesome Admin is Awesome.








1) Post a list of games you would love to own - that are available on Steam.
Dishonoured
Thomas Was Alone
Test Drive Unlimited 2
Trackmania United
Dear Esther
Day of Defeat
Assasins Creed


----------



## cipp

You're awesome for doing this ;-)

FarCry 3
Valve Complete Pack


----------



## Kittencake

1. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
2 CS:GO
3 CS:Source
4 Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition
5 Batman: Arkham city
6 Modern Warfare 2


----------



## xXSebaSXx

My list... In no particular order.

- Spore Complete Pack ---> Same as Anno2070... Love the game mechanics and how "funny" things can get if you don't plan ahead on your creatures.








- Arma II Combined Operations ---> Want to play DayZ mod with some friends.

And.... Not a game, but I enjoy tinkering with 3D modeling more than I like gaming.








- Silo 2

No longer needed.
*- Anno 2070 ---> I've literally wasted hours upon hours just watching youtube videos of gameplay... Gorgeous game. --- Got a nice surprise when I checked my email. Thanks man.







*


----------



## Nirvana9832

Far Cry 3
Arma II

I admire you for doing this, and wish i had the means to do so as well. <3


----------



## Lovidore

You are a kind sir admin.









For now and in order of preference:

Far Cry 3
Bioshock Infinite
Skyrim
COD Black Ops 2
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
Sleeping Dogs

Thanks again


----------



## Hot Wirez

Just a few I'd like:

1.) Mass Effect
2.) Dogfight 1942
3.) Orcs Must Die! 2
4.) Call of Duty®: Black Ops
5.) L.A. Noire

I like the ones I listed in that order.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Far Cry 3

ARMA II: Combined Operations

Natural Selection 2

Awesome Thx!


----------



## Christiaan

That's a great thing to do admin!

Here's my top choices of games I still need to acquire...

1) Dishonored
2) Far cry 3
3) Ghost recon future soldier
4) FEAR 3
5) Hitman Absolution
6) Skyrim
7) Assassin's Creed 3
8) Bioshock - Infinite
9) Tomb Raider


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

1. Far cry 3
2. Black ops 2
3. BioShock Infinite


----------



## XiCynx

In no particular order

Bioshock Infinite
XCOM: Enemy Uknown
Dishonored
Max Payne 3
Assassin's Creed III
F1 2011
Aliens: Colonial MArines
Call of Duty: Black Ops II
The Lord of the Rings: War in the North
Tomb Raider

Admin has to be the best admin ever. He treats his community and everyone who participates with him like a king!


----------



## ivr56

1. Metro: Last Light
2. Company of Heroes 2
3. Bioshock: Infinite
4. Sleeping Dogs
5. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2


----------



## TFL Replica

1) Dark Souls 2

2) Counterstrike: Global Offensive

Thank you so much.


----------



## morbid_bean

1. Rocksmith 2014
2. Arkham Origins
3. Rogue Legacy
4. Lego Lord of The Rings
5. Doom 3: BFG Edition

Thanks admin! Your Awesome


----------



## GfhTattoo

#1 Skyrim
#2 Company of Heroes 2
#3 Dishonored
#4Far cry 3


----------



## Callil

Best admin eva!

1. Far Cry 3
2. Call of Duty: Black Ops II
3. Dishonoured


----------



## zxaja

No Particular Order

Bioshock Infinite
XCOM: Enemy Uknown
Company of Heroes 2
Assassins Creed 3
Natural Selection 2
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
ArmA 2: Combined Operations
The Walking Dead

Thanks for giving the community an oppurtunity like this


----------



## TheSocialHermit

This is awesome and just another reason why I love this forum







I hope that someone who really needs some good games wins (or me







) and thanks a bunch to admin!

1. Kentucky Route Zero
2. Far Cry 3
3. Battlefield 4
4. Batman: Arkham Origins
5. Darksiders 2

And once again, thanks to the admin for doing this









Edit: Updated to reflect games I already got.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Far Cry 3
Assassins Creed 3
Little Inferno
Skyrim + all the dlc


----------



## Norlig

Farcry3
Bioshock Infinite
Hitman Absolution
Dishonored
Borderlands 1 & 2
Trackmania 2

Thanks


----------



## candy_van

In and thanks for the chance!

- Hotline Miami
- Portal 2
- LA Noire
- BLOPS II

Sent from Stugots Mobile


----------



## jellis142

Far Cry 3 is all


----------



## Blackcurrent

That is very generous of you admin, thanks!

Call of Duty: Ghosts is the only game I wish for


----------



## TechCrazy

Farcry 3
Max payne 3
Fable 3
Borderlands 2 Season pass


----------



## Artikbot

Aww Admin, why you so cute <3

1)DiRT 3
2)Dishonored
3)Far Cry 3
4) Batman Arkham City GOTY
5)Miami Hotline
6) Saints Row The Third


----------



## Derko1

1.Might and Magic Heroes VI Gold
2.Far Cry 3 Deluxe
3.XCOM: Enemy Unknown
4.COD: BLOPS 2 Digital Deluxe
5.Bioshock Infinite
6.Tomb Raider
7.DMC Devil May Cry
8.Company of Heroes 2
9.Metro: Last Light
10.Rayman Origins
11.Assassin's Creed III Deluxe Edition


----------



## lukerobi

You are seriously a generous guy!


Borderlands 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops II
The Sims 3
Dishonored


----------



## nbmjhk6

1. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
2. Borderlands 2
3. Dishonored
4. Dark souls
5. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
6. Hitman: Absolution
7. ARMA II Combined Operations
8. Call of Duty: Black ops II
9. Towns
10. Anno 2070


----------



## SirWooties

1. Far Cry 3
2. Borderlands 2 Season Pass
3. Assassins Creed 3
4. Hitman Absolution


----------



## WR6133

1 - Iron Front Liberation 1944
2 - Skyrim
3 - Port Royale 3

Thanks for the chance


----------



## jellybeans69

1) Dark Souls
2) Eve-Online
3) Anno series
4) Witcher 2 Ench Edition
5) AC3


----------



## BradleyKZN

1.Black Ops 2

2.RAGE

3.Fable 3


----------



## Penryn

Sweet, thanks for the contest!

Skyrim
Tomb Raider
Dark Souls
The Secret World
DmC Devil May Cry
Street Fighter IV
Magicka
Any DLC for dungeon defenders


----------



## Deo Domuique

1. Black Ops 2

Appreciation in full mode!


----------



## TwiggLe

1) Post a list of games you would love to own - that are available on Steam.
Forge
Skyrim
BorderLands 2
Dirt 2
Dirt Showdown
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD
ARMA II: Combined Operations
Ys Origin
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
The Walking Dead
Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Company of Heroes 2

Thanks for doing this! Will keep my post updated.


----------



## H_C_L

Skyrim + DLC
Dark Souls
Torchlight II

Assassin's Creed III
Company of Heroes 2
Bioshock Infinite
Borderlands 2 + DLC
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Max Payne 3
Red Alert 3
Command and Conquer 3

Removed Far Cry 3. Bought it.


----------



## Faint1001

1. Call of Duty Black Ops 1
2. Left 4 Dead 2
3 Skyrim
4. La Noire DLC bundle


----------



## adizz

1. CSGO
2.CSS


----------



## HarrisLam

wow.....

1. skyrim

2. dishonored

3. (NFS) shift 2 unleashed

4. anno 2070

5. Alice Madness returns


----------



## Wheezo

1. CoD Black Ops 2
2. Torchlight II
3. Far Cry 3
4. Borderlands 2

Thanks for the chance, Admin


----------



## Daredevil 720

1. Skyrim
2. Black Ops II

Awesome idea admin, thanks a lot!


----------



## ipv89

This is a very generous thing to do.

1. Skyrim
2. Black ops 2
3. Farcry 3


----------



## Gluzz

Than u!
Borderlands 2
Farcry 3
Assasins Greed 3
Counter-strike: Global Offensive


----------



## TinDaDragon

1. Hitman Absolution
2. Mark of the Ninja
3. Scribblenauts Unlimited
4. Sleeping Dogs

Thanks


----------



## OkanG

Thanks:

1. Ace of Spades
2. Far Cry 3
3. Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
4. Max Payne 3


----------



## Detahmaio

1. Dark Souls
2. Far Cry 3
3. Max Payne 3
4. Sleeping Dogs
5. Borderlands 2

Thanks for this


----------



## Frank33

1: Bioshock
2: Bioshock 2
3: Borderland
4: Borderland 2
5: Torchlight 2
6: BF3
7: The walking Dead
8: Max Payne 3

Tyvm


----------



## lordhinton

counter strike :global offensive
battlefield 3
black ops 2
saints row the third
modern warfare 3

good luck guys!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

1. Skyrim

2. Borderlands 2

3. Farcry 3

4. Dishonored

5. Metro Last light.

Thanks for the opportunity admin.


----------



## striderz

1-Metro last light
2-Company of heroes 2

Thanks!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Admin... you are amazing









1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Watch Dogs

Yeah... I'm not interested in anything that's currently out


----------



## Atham

Assassin's Creed 3
Dishonored
Mark of the Ninja
Torchlight 2
Counter Strike Global Offensive
Skyrim
DMCevil May Cry
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Far Cry 3
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## g4orcee

Assassin's Creed 3
Far Cry 3


----------



## nepas

In no order:
Farcry 3
Skyrim
Aliens: Colonial Marines


----------



## funfortehfun

Assassin's Creed III

Counterstrike: GO

DayZ

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare

Borderlands 2

Far Cry 3

Battlefield 3 (Premium service)

Thanks so much admin!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

My current want list.

The Last Remnant

Counterstrike Global Offensive

Grand Theft Auto 5

Thanks


----------



## mega_option101

1. Far Cry 3
2. Borderlands 2
3. Civilization V
4. Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
5. Assassin's Creed III
6. Dishonored
7. Sniper Ghost Warrior 2

Thank you admin


----------



## NV43

Sim City
Assassins Creed 3
Civ 5 Gold
Hitman Absolution

PS, thank you for the generosity and the opportunity.


----------



## thegreatsquare

Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 6


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

ARMA3
Resident Evil 6


----------



## Boinz

1. Crysis 1
2. Crysis 2
3. Assassin's creed 1
4. Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
5. Assassin's creed: Revelations
6. Torchlight 2
7. Far Cry 3
8. Assassin's Creed 3
9. ARMA II Combined Operations
10. Any Skyrim DLC.


----------



## Samishii

1. Dishonored
2. borderlands 2
3. Skyrim

thanks admin!


----------



## strych9

Max Payne 3
Sleeping Dogs
Far Cry 3
GTA IV


----------



## NewHighScore

Awesome giveaway!!!

A couple of games I am interested to try but to cheap to shell out are:

Torchlight 2
Skyrim
Borderlands 2
aaaaaaaaaaand COD Black Ops 2 (so I can play with my starcraft friends)

Cheers and good luck to all. This is one awesome giveaway!


----------



## Fulvin

*My steam wishlist*


----------



## Draven

Hey this is awesome!! Thanks for doing this Admin









1) F1 2012


----------



## mightywhitey5

War of the Roses
World In Conflict
Wargame: European Escalation
L.A. Noire
Men of War


----------



## rebelextrm02

Epic! My list in order of desire to own it:

Far Cry 3
Dishonored
Assassins Creed 3
Max Payne 3
Sleeping Dogs

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## muffet

Thank you so much for this awesome opportunity, I am always impressed by this awesome community

Skyrim
Dishonored
Metro Last Light
Euro Truck 2
Sleeping Dogs
Call of Duty Black Ops II
Dead Light
Batman Arkham City
Battlefield 3
DeadIsland
Assasins Creed III


----------



## Kanalplus

My humble list for this year:

1. XCOM: Enemy Unknown

Thanks admin!


----------



## Onex

Thanks for the awesome giveaways.















Fallen Enchantress
Dark souls
Test Drive Ultimate 2
Bioshock Infinite
Dishonored
Xcom Enemy Uknown
AC3
Ace of Spades


----------



## Adrenaline

1- Black ops 2
2- Farcry 3
3- Hitman Absolution

Thank you!


----------



## mr one

Oh thats hard one decision to make but i would appreciate a Borderlands 2 and thanks


----------



## Aestylis

1. Skyrim
2. Dark Souls
2. Far Cry 3
3. Black Ops 2
4. Sacred 2 Gold Edition

Thanks!.


----------



## thisispatrick

Dead Island
Natural Selection 2
Skyrim
Orcs Must Die 2


----------



## FloJoe6669

1) Sleeping dogs
2) dishonored
3) Far Cry 3
4) Rage

thanks for being such a generous dude!!


----------



## Dustin1

1. Black Ops 2
2. Dishonored
3. Skyrim

Thanks Admin! You rock, as always.


----------



## robotninja

Skyrim
Counter Strike: GO
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Black Ops 2
Metro Last Light


----------



## bhardy1185

1. Far Cry 3
2. Sleeping Dogs
3. ARMA 3
4. Bioshock Infinity
5. Max Payne 3
6. Dishonored

You da best admin.


----------



## kj1060

Edit:

In no particular order: Skyrim (with DLCs), The Lord of the Rings Online: Triple Pack, The Lord of the Rings Online: Riders of Rohan Heroic Edition, Guild Wars: Eye of the North, Guild Wars 2, Ace Combat: Assault Horizon, and XCOM: Enemy Unknown.

Thanks!


----------



## jdmax

thanks.
1- Borderlands 2
2- Far cry 3
3- Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## Dehatitated

The Book of Unwritten Tales Digital Deluxe Edition
The Book of Unwritten Tales: The Critter Chronicles Collectors Edition
Hitman: Absolution - Professional Edition
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Mark of the Ninja
Tomb Raider: Survival Edition
Saints Row: The Third - The Full Package
Far Cry 3 - Deluxe Edition

Thanks for being generous, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Valor958

This is why OCN is the best! Admins are awesome and give back to the community!

1. Dishonoured
2. Black Ops 2
3. Assassin's Creed 3
4. ArmA II
5. Bioshock Infinite

Thanks again!


----------



## overclockmonkey

1. FTL: faster than light
2. Black Ops 2
3. Skyrim, with both DLC's

I absolutely want skyrim for my PC, only got it on xbox


----------



## twerk

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
Dead Island
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Mirrors Edge
Ghost Recon Future Solider
Spec Ops The Line
Sniper Elite V2
Crysis 3
Tomb Raider
SimCity
Resident Evil 6
Pleaseee








Thank you


----------



## Heartl3ss

Borderlands 2
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Torchlight II
Dishonored
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dawnguard
Garry's Mod
Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Edition
Left 4 Dead 2

thanks a million for this nice giveaway!


----------



## barkinos98

FarCry 3
Dishonored
CS:GO
Skyrim
GTA Complete Pack
Max Payne 3
Borderlands 2
Garry's Mod

thanks man!!


----------



## Strider_2001

While this is not a game, it is available on Steam and I would really like it and it is the same price as new games....I wouldn't ever complain if you bought it for me oh great and mighty admin.
Silo 2.

Now to the games list.
Hitman: Absolution
Xcom
Boarderlands 2
Arma 2
Sleeping Dogs
Dishonored.

Thanks again for the opportunity.


----------



## {Unregistered}

Hey, thanks for this.









1. Borderlands 2
2. Far Cry 3


----------



## staryoshi

1. Assassin's Creed 3
2. Far Cry 3
3. Tomb Raider (2013)
4. Company of Heroes 2
5. Bioshock infinite

Thanks for the chance, Admin!


----------



## Pidoma

1. Portal 2
2. Counter Strike Global Offensive'
3. Torchlight 2
4. Skyrim

Thanks for this!!


----------



## ahwosh

Awesome!!

In no particular order:

Borderlands 2
Counter-Strike: GO
Far Cry 3
X-Com: Enemy Unknown
Batman: Arkham City
Dirt: Showdown

Thanks!


----------



## HPE1000

-


----------



## Segovax

Dishonored
Sleeping Dogs
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Sid Meier's Civilization 5 - Gods and Kings
Company of Heroes 2
Anno 2070
Europa Universalis III Chronicles


----------



## Purger

How awesome! I love OCN!

1. Skyrim
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Hitman Absolution
4. Farcry 3


----------



## legoman786

In no particular order

Hotline Miami
Dishonored
R.U.S.E
Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine Pack (Same Price as just the game itself)
Towns
Afterfall InSanity Extended Edition


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

1. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
2. Call of Duty Black Ops 2
3. GTA V (Whenver it comes out for pc)


----------



## BeOtCh

0.Batman : Arkham Origins
1. Black Ops 2
2. Aliens: Colonial Marines
3. Far Cry 3
4. Dead Island GOTY Edition
5. Dead Island Rip Tide
6. Arma 3
7. Metro : Last Light
8. Payday 2
9. COD Ghosts

ty


----------



## sunfish31831

Thanks!

1. Skyrim
2. Far Cry 3
3. Counter Strike Complete pack
4. Dishonored
5. Hitman Absolution
6. Dirt 3
7. GTA IV
8. F1 2012
9. CoD 4


----------



## djriful

*1. Borderlands 2*

Yeah, even I don't have other famous games such as Skyrim, FC3. I only really want Borderlands 2.


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

You sir, are a hero!

Metro: Last Light
Far Cry 3.
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Max Payne 3
Far Cry 3
Borderlands 2
BioShock Infinite
Dirt 3
F1 2012
Assassin's Creed 3
Dishonored
FEAR 1,2,or 3
Witcher 2 Special Edition


----------



## -SE7EN-

skyrim.


----------



## PCModderMike

Thank you for this!

1. Dishonored
2. Hitman: Absolution
3. Black Ops II


----------



## alabrand

*1* - The Witcher 2.
*2* - Mirror's Edge.
*3* - Torchlight II.
*4* - Chivalry: Medieval Warfare.


----------



## seechay

1. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
2. Far Cry 3
3. Garrys Mod
4. Call of Duty Black Ops 2
5. Assassin's Creed 3
6. Skyrim
7. Borderlands 2


----------



## willibj

Firstly. Awesome idea, and thanks again and again and again to OCN for these contests.

1. XCOM Enemy Unknown
2. Hitman Absolution
3. Assassins Creed III
4. Farcry 3
5. TES Skyrim (and DLC if it's not cheeky







)
6. Borderlands 2 (and DLC again







)
7. Max Payne 3 (DLC agian







)
8. Sleeping Dogs (DLC)


----------



## Pao

The whole hitman series. I remember playing the original game on my very first laptop that I had bought myself in highschool; with money from my summer job. I played that game a lot on it, but I haven't played any of the games since then.

Thank you for the awesome contest-ish type thing here Admin, very cool idea.


----------



## CreeperK1d

Torchlight 2
X-com Enemy Unknown
Far Cry 3
Dishonored
Skyrim
Ace Of spades
COD Black Ops 2
Sleeping Dogs
Natural Selection 2
Hitman Absolution
The Binding Of Isaac

Thanks and I think this is a great idea:thumb:


----------



## mironccr345

This is really cool! Thanks and good luck to everyone!

Dishhonored
Aliens : Colonial Marines
Crysis 3
Dead Space 3
BioShock Infinite
Metro: Last Night (hopefully it's out by then?)


----------



## zefs

Thanks!

Black Ops 2
F1 2012
Skyrim
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Metro Last Light


----------



## NightHawK360

Thanks man.

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Black Ops 2
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Metro Last Light
South Park™: The Stick of Truth™


----------



## ReverbDP

1. Farcry 3
2. Mafia 2
3. Prototype 2
4. The Walking Dead
5. Alice Madness Returns

*Thanks







*


----------



## squall325

1. Civilization 5
2. Skyrim
3. Sleeping Dogs
4. ARMA 2
5. Borderlands 2
6. Sims 3
7. Orange Box


----------



## Buska103

1. Skyrim
2. Black Ops 2


----------



## surfbumb

cs:go


----------



## losttsol

Far Cry 3
XCOM
Counter-Strike: G.O.
Assassins Creed III
Dawnguard DLC for Skyrim


----------



## coolbeans785

Thank You!

Sonic Adventures 2
Sim's 3
Black Ops 2


----------



## pale

COD: Black Ops 2
Far Cry 3
Hitman Absolution
Batman: Arkham City
Dishonored
Assassin's Creed III


----------



## ghostrider85

far cry 3
borderlands 2
COD black ops 2
dishonored
assasin's creed 3


----------



## SgtMunky

Wow thanks!

Dark Souls
The Witcher 2
Max Payne 3
Far Cry 3
Dishonored
Hitman Absolution
11) Darksiders II


----------



## Sand3853

Cool Deal









Dishonored
Far Cry 3
Shogun 2
COD: BO 2
Borderlands 2
The Witcher 2
Company of Heros 2


----------



## chrisguitar

Thank you admin!

- Assassins creed IV: Black Flag
- Call of Duty Ghosts
- MotoGP 13
- Grid 2 Reloaded Edition
- Chivarly Medival Warrior
- Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition
- LEGO Marvel super heroes
- Next Car Game


----------



## lolzcat

What a kind soul. So much respect for someone willing to give to others.

1. Dishonored
2. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
3. Crysis Warhead
4. Assassin's Creed
5. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
6. Mass Effect

Thanks!


----------



## Kindredice

1 - FarCry 3
2 - Borderlands 2
3 - Call of Dury Black Ops II
4 - Devil May Cry
5 - Natural Selection 2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Far Cry 3
Max Payne 3
Dishonored

Thanks a million *admin*!


----------



## theknappkin

1. Assassins Creed 3
2. Far Cry 3
3. Dishonored

Thank you so much!


----------



## gears2head84

1. Far Cry 3
2. Dishonored
3. COD : Black Ops 2
4. Max Payne 3
5. Skyrim

Thanks *admin*, you are awesome!


----------



## Tatakai All

First off thank you for the opportunity. Here's my list.

Fry Cry 3
Sleeping Dogs
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Max Payne
Hitman: Absolution
HAWX 2
Dirt 3


----------



## Revained Mortal

1. Anno 2070 Deluxe Edition
2. Half minute hero
3. Forge
4. Dishonored
5. Skyrim
6. Legend of Grimrock
7. Borderlands 2 - 4 pack

Thanks.


----------



## mahiv87

aw yiss

These games are on my Steam Wishlist

Far Cry 3
Sleeping Dogs
Borderlands 2
Assassin's Creed 3
Deadlight


----------



## Jeppzer

1. QUAKE Collection
2. Cannon Fodder 3
3. Miner Wars 2081
4. Universe Sandbox
5. Fractal: Make Blooms Not War
6. Postal 3
7. Tales of Monkey Island: Chapter 1 - Launch of the Screaming Narwhal
8. Sword of the Stars II: Enhanced Edition


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

1. Dishonored
2. Far Cry 3
3. Call of Duty: Black Ops II
4. Sleeping Dogs
5. Assassins Creed 3
6. Ship Simulator Extremes
7. Half Life 2
8. Democracy 2
9. Bioshock Infinite
10. ARMA III Alpha


----------



## kyismaster

The Secret World
ARMA II: Combined Operations
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Torchlight II


----------



## Nitrogannex

Civ 5
Garrys Mod
Skyrim
BLOPS 2
AC: Brotherhood
AC3
Darkspore
DiRT 3
Bioshock 2
CS:GO
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
CS:S
Arma 2 Combined Operations
Terraria
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Dead Island
L4D2
Amnesia the Dark Decent
Dishonored
Sleeping Dogs
Far Cry 3

Thanks Admin







Even getting one would be awesome


----------



## snipekill2445

1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Counter Strike Global Offensive
3. Max Payne 3
4. Hitman Absolution
5. Borderlands 2
6. Dishonored


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

Risen
The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## Crooksy

Very generous admin lately.

XCOM
Cities XL Platinum
Sim City 4
Skyrim Dragonborn DLC

Just those for now.


----------



## skyisover

1. CS:GO
2. GTA IV
3. L4D2
4. Black Ops II
5. Skyrim
6. Max Payne 3
7. CS:S
8. Gmod
9. Arma II


----------



## Jacksonator36

awesome








I really need to get:
1. Counter Strike :GO
2. Skyrim
3. Crysis
4. FarCry 3
5. Hitman absolution.
6. Chivalry : Medieval Warfare

would be amazing if I won because i cannot currently purchase games off steam (no credit card).
Thanks for the opportunity!
man i love OCN!


----------



## ploppercon

1)Black Ops II
2)Dark Souls Prepare to Die
3)Saints Row the 3rd
4)Awesomenauts
5)Miami Hotline
Thanks Man! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Deeya

Guess I'll list the games I have on my Steam wishlist.

Assassin's Creeed 3
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition
Hotline Miami
Borderlands 2
Civilization V
Portal
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Episode 1
Half-Life 2: Episode 2


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

ooooh Dear SAntadmin!







I know I was soo noob jajajja this 2012 and there is a long wish list but I promisee will be a good fellow this year since cristmas just pass thx Santadmin.

1) BioShock Infinite
2) Black Ops II
3) Dark Souls
4) Far Cry 3
5) Dishonored
6) Hitman Absolution
7) Assassin's Creed 3
8) Metro: Last Light
9) Sniper Ghost Warrior 2
10) DmC: Devil May Cry(2013)
11) Borderlands 2 Season pass
12) F1 2012
13) Doom 3: BFG Edition
14) Test Drive Unlimited 2
15) XCOM- Enemy Unknown
16) Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
17) starcraft 2

Goood Luck!!! all!


----------



## Art Vanelay

1. Just Cause 3
2. Dishonored
3. Skyrim
4. ArmA 3 (when it comes out)
5. COD 4


----------



## GREG MISO

1. Far cry 3
2. Skyrim
3. borderlands 2
4. bioshock infinite
5. Crysis
6. Need for speed most wanted
7. Gary's mod


----------



## FlighterPilot

Saweat!

1. Far Cry 3
2. Dues Ex: Revolution
3. ARMA II

Hmm, maybe I'm a shooter meathead?

Oh yeah
4. Sleeping dogs


----------



## dw.shift

This is easy

1. Might & Magic Heroes VI

The End!


----------



## Live_free

And this Ladies and Gentlemen is what is it like to have an awesome Admin.








Assassins Creed 3
Blacks Ops 2
*BTW: We miss you on TS3.







*


----------



## Cyclops

Thanks Admin.

Far Cry 3
Skyrim
Dishonored
Hitman Absolution
XCOM - Enemy Unknown
Max Payne 3
Dark Souls


----------



## Shimme

Miasmata
Dark Souls
Awesomnauts

Thanks man, this is really great


----------



## kcuestag

DCS A-10C Warthog
Assassin's Creed 3
Borderlands 2

Thank you!


----------



## mommapeach

thanks

primal fears
emergency 2013


----------



## JunkoXan

Warhammer 40k: SoulStorm
Sleeping Dogs
Fable III
Borderlands 2
Doom 3 BFG Edition
Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## illipinoG

1. Dishonored
2. Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition
3. Call of Duty: Black Ops II Season Pass
4. Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
5. Far Cry 3

once again, luck be my lady tonight


----------



## manifest3r

1. Black Ops II
2. CS:GO
3. Skyrim
4. Assassins Creed III

<3 Admin


----------



## For_the_moves

In no particular order

- Dishonored
- XCOM - Enemy UNknown
- Far Cry 3
- Max Payne 3
- The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## Ukkooh

It looks like OCN entered awesome mode all of a sudden.
My list:
1. ARMA II: Combined Operations
2. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
3. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dawnguard
4. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Hearthfire
5. Borderlands 2
6. The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition


----------



## Drin-King757

Hitman
Metro Last Night
Dishonored
Assasin's Creed 3


----------



## radeon-google

Some games i would love to own are:
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Call of Duty Black Ops
Call of Duty 4
F1 2012
Football Manager 2013


----------



## knd775

Awesome!

Skyrim
Darkspore
Far Cry 3
Dishonored
Assassins Creed 3


----------



## frankietown

yay!

1. far cry 3
2. dishonored
3. tomb raider
4. bioshock infinite
5. metro: last night

a man can dream ^_^


----------



## Faster_is_better

Nice contest, Thanks Admin.

- Planetary Annihilation
- Spacebase DF-9'
- Prison Architect
- Metro Last Light
- Saints Row 4
- StarDrive


----------



## GingerJohn

Thanks Admin!

1. Far Cry 3
2. Tomb Raider
3. Saints Row 4


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Nice!

Batman: Arkham Asylum
Magic: The Gathering 2013
Alan Wake
Dead Island
Lego Batman 1 & 2
Assassin's Creed 1 & 2
Call of Duty: Any
Battlefield 2 & 3
Tony Hawks Pro Skater HD
Grand Theft Auto IV
Splinter Cell! All
Left 4 Dead 1 & 2

Thanks!


----------



## Bossman4

Black Ops 2

**will update overtime***


----------



## EVILNOK

Thanks for the chance. The only game I'd really like to have is Far Cry 3.


----------



## Bentz

Kudos to you for doing this









Games I would love to have:
1) Torchlight II
2) Borderlands 2
3) Skyrim
4) Natural Selection 2


----------



## aznpersuazn

1. Dishonored
2. Far Cry 3
3.Portal 2
4. Fable III
5. BioShock Infinite
6. Counter Strike Global Offensive
7. Skyrim
8. Hawx 2
9. GTA IV
10. Assassin's Creed III
11. Sid's Civilization V
12. Watch Dogs

Thanks for the awesome contests!

EDIT: Added Sid's Civilization, removed Fable III and GTA IV

EDIT: Crossed out more games off my list.


----------



## Sqrldg

Thanks Admin!

The Cave

Boderlands

Borderlands 2

FTL: Faster thn Light









Orcs Must Die!

Mass Effect 2

Mass Effect 3

Dead Island

Thanks admin!!!!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Thank you for the awesome opportunity!









- The Witcher 2
- Hearts of Iron III Collection
- Deus Ex Human Revolution
- L.A. Noire
- Might and Magic: Heroes 6
- Jade Empire Special Edition
- Divinity Anthology
- DmC Devil May Cry
- Torchlight I & II


----------



## tzaar0723

My wishlist:

1) Far Cry 3
2) Dishonored
3) The Walking Dead
4) Aliens: Colonial Marines
5) Bioshock Infinite
6) The Secret World

That's really about it! Thanks for the awesome giveaway! This is amazing.


----------



## Preim

CS:GO
Far Cry 3

Cheers!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Wow, you are being very generous Admin, thanks for the opportunity!

My Wish List -

-Dishonored
-Dirt 3
-Assassins Creed 3
-Call of Duty: Black Ops 2


----------



## Sin100

In order of what I want the most (on STEAM)
1.) GTA V
2.) Arma 3
3.) Gmod

Thanks.


----------



## TheRic89

Batman Arkham Origins
Kingdoms of Amalar
Grid 2

Woo! Thanks!


----------



## Starbomba

Skyrim
Company of Heroes 2 (if it ever comes out)
Tomb Raider
Bioshock series
Age of Empires II HD

These are my picks


----------



## 3volu7ion

My list is looking to the future a little







Thanks for holding the competition 









Far Cry 3
Crysis 3
Fable III
Tomb Raider
Arma 3
GTA 5
Sniper 2: Ghost Warrior

Good luck everyone


----------



## Baldy

Borderlands 2
CS:GO / CS Complete Pack
Hitman Absolution
Black Ops II
BattleField 3


----------



## -iceblade^

Wow this is awesome and thanks for the opportunity!

*The Sims 3* - World Adventures
*The Sims 3* - Late Night
*The Sims 3* - Pets
Rome II Total War
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## anseltman

1. Borderlands 2
2. Arma II: Combined Operations (for DayZ)
3. CounterStrike: Complete Pack / CS:GO
4. Dishonored
5. Far Cry 3
6. The Walking Dead


----------



## burksdb

1. Skyrim
2. Natural Selection 2

TYVM


----------



## eliongater

This is so nice of you

Trials Evolution gold edition
black ops 2
skyrim dlc (hearthfire and dawngaurd. Also dragon born if it is released in time)
The new tomb raider


----------



## Tech-Boy

Dishonored
Far Cry 3
Dirt 3
Borderlands 2 Season Pass

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## samuelspark

1. Counter Strike: GO
2. Crysis 2


----------



## Webrider99

oooooooh Goodie







Hope I win something ;P

Skyrim - w/ all DLC? ...
Far Cry 3
Dishonored
Chivalry
Two Worlds collection (1 & 2 DLC comes with it I think...)

thats about it ;P It's really awesome of you to do this







Thanks


----------



## ignite

1. Borderlands 2
2. Far Cry 3
3. Dishonored
4. CoD - BO2

Thanks!


----------



## Killermod1

Thank you for the opportunity








All I want is Call Of Duty Black Ops 2


----------



## Figit090

I'm not much of a gamer but assuming I can afford a GPU soon I'd like one of these:

Call of Duty Black Ops II
Far Cry 3
Age of Empires III: Complete Collection

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## AMOCO

1) Far Cry 3
2) Hitman: Absolution
3) Assassin's Creed III
4) Call of Duty: Black Ops II


----------



## NFSxperts

1. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
2. Portal 2
3. Half-Life 2: Episode One
4. Half-Life 2: Episode Two


----------



## Peremptor

1) Skyrim
2) Borderlands 2
3) XCOM: Enemy Unknown
4) Max Payne 3
5) Bioshock Infinite
6) Far Cry 3
7) Dishonored
8) Sleeping Dogs
9) Darksiders II

Amazing that you are doing this. Thanks!


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

In it to win it!

1 - Remember Me
2 - Metro: Last Light
3 - Sleeping Dogs


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm in. In no particular order except the first one would be a strong preference. My wife would like to play Skyrim sometime.
As always - Thank You Admin!

1) Skyrim + Dawnguard
2) Fallout 3
3) Fallout: New Vegas
4) Dark Souls
5) Assassin's Creed Revelations: Gold Edition
6) Assassin's Creed III
7) Assassin's Creed II
8) Assassin's Creed: Directors Cut Edition
9) Magicka Collection (minus Magicka - I already have the base game)


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Count me in!!! Thank you.

1. Tomb Raider
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Call Of Duty : Black Ops 2
4. Dead Island Riptide


----------



## youra6

1. Borderlands 2

2. X-COM: Enemy Unknown

3. FarCry 3

4. Assassin's Creed III

5. Dishonored

6. Kotor 2

7. Natural Selection 2


----------



## adamkatt

Sweet









1. Total War Shogun 2
2. Primal Fears
3. CSGO
4. Dishonored

no particular order


----------



## noobhell

The Secret World
Skyrim
COD Black Ops 2
Scribblenauts
H.A.W.X 2
BIT.TRIP Void
Natural Selection 2

Anything is just fine, list is not in order. Thank-you!


----------



## pappous_soulis

Company of Heroes 2
Hitman Absolution
Dark Souls
Natural Selection 2
Rayman Origins


----------



## kevinf

Thanks!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/201700/ dirt showdown
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/17881 orcs must die 2! complete pack
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/434/ quake complete


----------



## sktfreak

1. Assassin's Creed IV
2. Skyrim
3. Tomb Raider 2013
4. Black Ops 2
5. Torchlight 2


----------



## StormX2

Kerbal Space Program!!!!

Anno 2070 Complete Pack

Kenshi

Age of Empires 2 HD Edition (want it bad)

StarForge Founders Club ;p

New Tomb Raider

Chivalry

Grand Theft Auto Complete Edition

Arma 2 for some DayZ (Arma 3, or Standalone DayZ when available?)

and last but not least

DLC's for Saints row the Third (love this game!)


----------



## gablain

Thank you !!

Skyrim
Black Ops 2
Dark souls


----------



## jbobb

This sounds awesome! Thanks for the opportunity.

1. Black Ops 2
2. Tomb Raider - Have it.
3. Hitman: Absolution - Have it.
4. Assassin's Creed 3
5. Sleeping Dogs - Have it.
6. Dark Souls
7. Resident Evil 6
8. Dead Island: Riptide
9. Resident Evil: Revelations


----------



## Cykososhull

1. Far Cry 3
2. Metro Last Light
3.Dishonored
4. Bioshock Infinite
5. XCOM Enemy Unknown
6. Crysis 3


----------



## Voxer

Thank you admin!

1. Battlefield 3
2. Call of Duty 4
3. Call of duty Black Ops 2
4. Far Cry 3
5. GTA IV
6. Assassins Creed 3
7. Total War: Shogun 2
8. Total War: Medieval 2


----------



## leekaiwei

PAYDAY 2
Saints Row IV
Arma 3
DayZ


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

The only title I want is Frozen Synapse as of now


----------



## gtsteviiee

1. Far Cry 3
2. Sleeping Dogs
3. Borderlands 2
4. Call of Duty Black Ops: II
5. GTA IV
6. Skyrim
7. Dishonored
8. Max Payne 3
9. Arma II
10. Dirt 3

Thank you!


----------



## b0z0

COD Black Ops 2
Skyrim
Bioshock Infinite
Batman Arkham Asylum

Thanks


----------



## admin

*Make sure to PM me your email address after you post! A few people have won but did not PM me  If you did win, please claim your game asap by following the instructions sent to you! *


----------



## Penryn

Soon...


----------



## pez

My top 10 on the wishlist







:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1) Hitman Absolution
2) Tomb Raider
3) DmC: Devil May Cry
4) Bioshock Infinite
5) Assassin's Creed III
6) Far Cry 3
7) Sleeping Dogs
8) Dark Souls
9) Max Payne 3
10) Alan Wake



Updated List:
1) DmC: Devil May Cry
2) Bioshock Infinite
3) Assassin's Creed III
4) Far Cry 3
5) Dark Souls
6) Max Payne 3
7) The Darkness II
8) L.A. Noire
9) Alice: Madness Returns
10) Prototype 2


----------



## 5prout

Here are the games I really want right now







. Thanks Admin!

1. Far Cry 3
2. Battlefield 3

I will update my list when I find more or buy a game!


----------



## kmac20

-Far Cry 3
-Natural Selection 2
-Crysis 2
-Borderlands 2
-Worms Reloaded
-Grand Theft Auto Episodes from Liberty City
-SimCity 4 Delxue
-Max Payne 3


----------



## Kedas

Nice!







ty admin!

1 - Skyrim
2 - Hitman Absolution
3 - The Witcher 2
4 - Far Cry 3
5 - Sleeping Dogs


----------



## amd955be5670

Here are the games I want:-

1. Battlefield 3 - Premium

That is all


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Dishonored
Metro Last Light
Sleeping Dogs
Call of Duty Black Ops II
Tomb Raider 2013
Metro Last Night
Far Cry 3
The Secret World
Devil May Cry 3, 4, and the 2013 one
Assassin's Creed III
Counter Strike GO
Hitman Absolution

Hope it is not too much and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## zinfinion

admin is awesome! First entire computers, now games.









Torchlight II
The Witcher 2 EE

Best of luck to all and sundry.


----------



## john1016

I'm so in

Need for Speed Rivals
Watch Dogs
Grid 2


----------



## lolllll117

1. Grid 2
2. Counter Strike: Global Offensive
3. Battlefield Bad Company 2
4. Call of Duty Modern Warefare 3
5. portal 2

thanks for yet another giveaway admin!


----------



## Dr-Alan

Well this is quite awesome








anyways my list...
1) Half Minute Hero: Super Mega Neo Climax Ultimate Boy
2) Ether Vaper Remaster
3) Ys: The Oath in Felghana
4) Night's into Dreams
5) Street Fighter X Tekken


----------



## mark3510

Im joining.

1.The WAR Z
2.ARMA II
3. ARMA II: Operation Arrowhead
4.Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
5. Skyrim


----------



## burwij

Here's my Steam wishlist:


Assassin's Creed III
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Torchlight II
Darksiders II
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition
Borderlands 2
Hitman Absolution
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings
Super Hexagon
Bastion
Another awesome OCN giveaway - thanks!


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH

This is awesome! here's my list.

1: Farcry 3
2: Black Ops 2
3: Dishonored
4: Borderlands 2
5: Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## rpch

1. Far Cry 3
2. Borderlands 2
3. Sleeping Dogs
4. Assassin's Creed 3

Thanks!


----------



## anejchy

1. Far Cry 3
2. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Season Pass (if that is allowed because I already own the game)
3. Assassins Creed 3
4. Counter Strike: Global Offensive
5. The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim
6. Torchlight 2
7. Chivalry: Medival Warfare
8. Natural Selection 2
9. Don't Starve
10. Left 4 Dead 2 (I really don't know why I've never bought this :S)

And thanks again for doing this


----------



## carmas

1. Tomb Raider
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Dishonored
4. Hitman Absolution
5. Far Cry 3
6. The walking dead
7. Sleeping Dogs
8. Borderland 2

thank you for the giveaway!


----------



## Slaughter

1. Rocksmith 2014
2. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
3. Dishonered
4. Age of Empires III / II HD

Awesome giveaway!


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

1: Anno 2070


----------



## Aximous

Thanks Admin!

Hitman Absolution
Torchlight II
Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition
Bioshock / 2 / Infinite
Deus Ex HR
CS:GO
Splinter Cell Conviction
Uplink


----------



## makol

1. Black Ops 2 Season Pass
2. XCOM: Enemy Unknown


----------



## Syryll

That's really generous. Since you insist!

1) Call of Duty Black Ops II
2) Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
3) Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
4) Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition
5) Call of Duty 2


----------



## Landon Heat

Thank you. You're a good guy.

1) Tomb Raider (upcoming one)
2) Walking Dead
3) Torchlight 2
4) Faster than Light


----------



## EduFurtado

Nice! I wish I could do this, but I'm just a broken college student









In order of the one I want the most to the least:

Skyrim
Company of Heroes 2
BioShock Infinite
Dark Souls
Arma II
Devil May Cry (2013)


----------



## MDiniz

just really want one game,

Torchlight 2


----------



## Jackson889

I just want

Max payne3
Metro 2033

Thank you


----------



## MME1122

Wow sweet! This list is pretty much just my steam wishlist. In no particular order...

Skyrim Dawnguard, Dragonborn, other DLC (already have base game and hearthfire).
Far Cry 3
Xcom: Enemy Unknown
Bioshock Infinite
Metro: Last Light
The Walking Dead
Assassins Creed 3 (and/or previous)

I love you OCN


----------



## DaClownie

1. Skyrim + DLC
2. Far Cry 3
3. Dishonored
4. Borderlands 2

Thanks!


----------



## golfergolfer

1. Far Cry 3
2. Skyrim + DLC

Thanks a ton!


----------



## ErOR

Thanks Admin









Anoo 2070
Sacred 2 Gold
Portal 2
Droid Assault
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Don't Starve
Primordia
To the Moon
Closure
Garry's Mod
Thirty Flights of Loving
Ace of Spades
Valve Complete Pack
Torchlight II
Batman Arkham City
Natural selection 2
Counter Strike Global Offensive


----------



## dekciW

- Rage : Scorchers DLC
- Sniper Elite V2
- Fallout New Vegas : Ultimate Edition
-Dead Light
- Max Payne 3
- Hitman Absolution
- I Am Alive
- Tom Clancy R6V 1-2
- Beat Hazard : Ultra

Indeed thank you it is very generous of you


----------



## JRuxGaming

1. Farcry 3
2. Assassin's Creed 3
3. Devil May Cry (2013) Complete Pack
4. The WarZ

Great Giveaways!


----------



## Faint

Thanks.

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
COD: Black Ops II
COD: MW
Garry's Mod
DOOM: BFG Edition


----------



## dmanstasiu

Crysis 3 Pre-order

Far Cry 3

Borderlands 2

AC3


----------



## Wasted1ntellect

Call of Duty Black Ops II Season Pass
Castle Crashers
Dishonored
DmC Devil May Cry
Hitman Absolution
Portal 2
Sleeping Dogs
The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim
Tomb Raider 2013

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Moustache

1) ARMA II: Combine Operations
2) The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Dawnguard + Hearthfire)
3) Assassin's Creed® III
4) Call of Duty®: Black Ops II Season Pass
5) Far Cry 3

Thanks a lot for the opportunity.


----------



## Mr357

Thanks again for another great giveaway!









1) Hitman Absolution
2) Far Cry 3


----------



## nasmith2000

Admin--thanks for the sweet offer ! Great to be part of this community. I would be hugely grateful for any of the games below:

1) Battlefield 4
2) GTA V
3) Tomb Raider
4) BioShock Infinite
2) COD Black Ops 2
3) Skyrim
6) La Noire
7) Need for Speed Hot Pursuit


----------



## zodac

Sure, I'll play.









1) Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
2) Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
3) Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## Tnt6200

1) Skyrim Legendary
2) Far Cry 3
3) Portal Bundle

Thanks for yet another great giveaway!


----------



## X-Country Dude96

Thank you!









1. Skyrim
2. Black Ops 2


----------



## phantasml

Awesome thread









1. Far Cry 3
2. Borderlands 2
3. Dishonored


----------



## Bozzeh

1. Far Cry 3
2. Borderlands 2
3. Hitman: Absolution
4. Assassin's Creed III
5. GTA IV


----------



## jjr007

Farcry 3, Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, the 3s have it.


----------



## sicily123

I really appreciate what you are doing in this thread, man. I've been looking at a few games/DLCs and have been unable to get them, so I would be really grateful to get any one of these.

1. Black Ops 2 Season Pass
2. Assassin's Creed 3
3. Borderlands 2 Season Pass


----------



## animal0307

I'll jump on some free games. Thanks Admin for all of the great giveaways and great community.

Games:

Borderlands 2: I love thed first Borderlands but haven't had the money to spend on games.

Skyrim: Looks fun. Wouldn't mind playing a new RPG

Wouldn't mind some racing games but I don't keep up with them to know any of the current titles.

For the first time I want a COD. the commercial for COD Black Ops 2 got me.

Guild Wars 2: I liked the demoe

Torchlight 1&2: Always like Diablo and heard it was suppose to be a rehash that is really good. D3 was meh so I would love to give the TL series a shot.


----------



## emka

1. Skyrim
2. FarCry 3


----------



## tr4zz0id

Amazing









1) ARMA II: Combined Operations
2) Assassin's Creed III
3) Borderlands 2
4) TES IV: Oblivion
5) Saint's Row: The Third
6) Crysis 3

Love you OP (no ****)


----------



## dmasteR

1. Far Cry 3
2. Call of Duty: Ghost


----------



## The Storm

What a great give away!! This site is awesome!! I really appreciate the chance









1. Dishonored
2. Borderlands 1
3. Borderlands 2
4. Dark Souls
5. The Witcher 2
6. Crysis 3
7. Metro Last Light


----------



## Kaldari

Borderlands 2
Dishonored
Farcry 3
Hitman Absolution


----------



## MrDucktape

1.Quake 3 arena

2.COD 4

3.SC:BW

4.ARMA 2 (The dayz one)

5.Magicka


----------



## ryandigweed

1. Far Cry 3
2. Black Ops 2
3. Borderlands 2
4. COD MW 4

Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## marlo

1. Far Cry 3
2. Borderlands 2
3. Hitman Absolution
4. Max Payne 3
5. XCOM Enemy Unknown


----------



## ManOfC

Nice Admin, thanks for the chance to post my list of things I found interesting on stream on here. I created a big list only because of interest. But I am more interested in 1-12.

1. Anno 2070
2. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
3. Assassin's Creed III
4. Hitman : Absolution
5. Tomb Raider: Survival Edition
6. Resident Evil 6
7. Dragon Age : Origin Ultimate Edition
8. Assassin's Creed II
9. Fable III
10. Call Of Duty: Black Ops II
11. Mass Effect II : Digital Edition
12. The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
13. Fable: The Lost Chapters
14. Resident Evil 5
15. Resident Evil : operation raccoon city/ or Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City Complete Pack
16. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
17. Crusader Kings II Collection
18. DmC Complete Pack


----------



## Tom Lightbown

1. Black Ops II
2. Assassins Creed III
3. Far Cry III
4. LEGO Lord of The Rings
5. Dishonored
6. Hitman: Absolution
7. Fable III
8. Anno 2070

Thanks for this amazing giveaway admin! Hope I win


----------



## B0nes

Awesomesauce!

My want-list:

1) Call of Duty BO2

2) Borderlands 2

Gracias


----------



## tianhui

1. Borderlands 2
2. Chivalry: medieval warfare
3. Skyrim
4. Assassin's creed 3


----------



## sherlock

Thanks
1. Company of Heroes II
2. Call of Duty: Black OPs II
3. Crysis 3


----------



## zer0d3gree

Awesome, thanks


COD Ghosts


----------



## TomahawkGamer

Thanks


Watch Dogs
Call Of duty Ghosts
Batman: Arkham Origins
Splinter cell Blacklist


----------



## spinejam

thanks!









Aliens: C.M.

Skyrim

FarCry 3


----------



## NinjaToast

Wow, this is pretty awesome of you! Thanks!

1. Skyrim
2. Dead Space 1
3. Dead Space 2
4. Bastion
5. Fallout 3
6. Fallout New Vegas
7. Don't starve
8. Devil May Cry (the new one)


----------



## SpiritGear

Thanks!

Skyrim

Hitman Absolution

Assassin's Creed III

Bioshock Infinite

F1 2012

Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition


----------



## Fisher900

1. Rome 2: Total War
2. Anno 2070
3. Saints Row 4
4. Company of Heroes 2

Thanks for doing this man!

Edit: Sent the email that isn't linked to my steam account by accident. Just email that one to let me know if you chose me.


----------



## phillyd

Far Cry 3
Dishonored
AC3
Battlefield 3
Call of Duty: Black ops II
Borderlands 2
XCOM:Enemy Unknown


----------



## bxchef29

1) Dishonored
2)Max payne 3
3) Mass effect trilogy
4)Battlefeild 3
5)Skyrim
6) Borderlands 2
7)Fable III
8) Omerta- pre order
9) Gta complete edition
10) Any game you would recommend for a first time pc gamer
Thanks admin you have a big heart:thumb:


----------



## Mike7496

Ah Hell Yes
Thief 1,2,3
Metro Last Light
Tomb Raider
Amnesia The Dark Descent
Penumbra Overture
Penumbra Black Plaque
Penumbra Requiem
Borderlands 1, 2
Lara croft Guardians of Liight
Take on Helicopters


----------



## h3llkill3r

1. Black Ops 2
2. F1 2012
3. Tom Clancy HAWX 2
4. Battlefield 3


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Thank you Admin for the chance to win a game, very cool!

1. Call Of Duty: Black Ops II
2. Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3

That's about it, just needed to get the updated versions of the COD games I have


----------



## QuadDamage

1. Dishonored
2. Far Cry 3
3. Borderlands 2
4. Fable III
5. BioShock Infinite
6. Call Of Duty: Black Ops II
7. Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3


----------



## Ryleh

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## thepoopscooper

I would love to win some games!
1). Valve complete pack
2). Liquid
3). Cod blops 2


----------



## Niexist

1)guild wars 2
2) battlefield 3
3) skyrim
4)black ops II
Thank you admin!


----------



## stubass

cheers admin









Borderlands 2


----------



## CS14

Looking forward to possibly winning some games, especially since I just completed my first build (although I have to wait for my GPU RMA before I do any gaming), thanks for the opportunity.

Games that I'd like to own:

ArmA II: Combined Operations (For DayZ mostly)
Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition
Battlefield 3


----------



## nubbinator

1.) Dishonored
2.) Far Cry 3
3.) Scribblenauts Unlimited
4.) CS: GO
5.) Max Payne 3
6.) Little Inferno


----------



## BahamutZer0

1. Tomb Raider
2. Dishonored
3. Borderlands 2
4. Far Cry 3
5. Bioshock Infinite
6. Assassin's Creed 3
7. Metro Last Light

Admin is awesome!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hitman absolution
Max payne 3
far cry 3
Bioshock infinite or Guild Wars 2








Great give away! Thx


----------



## Sikairus

Games would be nice. I liek games.

1. Dishonored

2. Far Cry 3

3. Scribblenauts Unlimited

4. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2

5. Assassin's Creed 3

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## xyexz

Appreciate this awesome chance to win free loot!

AC3
Far Cry 3
Torchlight II

Thanks!


----------



## Derekian

Nice contest









1) Skyrim
2) Borderlands 2
3) Far Cry 3
4) Dishonored


----------



## Migsicality

Call Of Duty: Black Ops II
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Call Of Duty: Black Ops
Skyrim
Counter strike: Global Offensive
Dragon Age: Origins
Dragon Age 2


----------



## DreamZ

Black Ops 2

Dead Island : Riptide

Counter Strike :GO

Metro : Last Light


----------



## Korloth

Not sure if eligible, but here is my list:

1. Borderlands 2
2. XCOM Enemy Unknown
3. Left 4 Dead 2
4. Aliens: CM


----------



## WhiteWolf McB

Admin:

I'm not sure what th current First Person Shooters are (my last loves were Clancy's Ghost Recon, GR: Advanced Warfighter 1 & GR: AW 2) bit I've got a hnkering for some of the older games... Simfarm, Syndicate (yea, I'm THAT old) and most of the Mechwarrior and Heavy Gear incarnations (used to run MW boardgame-miniatures at the local con)

I'd have to ask about to see whats current, but I bought decently enough to be able to run most of the current games.

WhiteWolf McBride
Ottawa


----------



## Frazz

1) XCOM- Enemy Unknown
2) Assassin's Creed III
3) Skyrim
4) FarCry 3
5) Borderlands 2
6) Max Payne 3
7) Dishonored

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

sleeping dogs.
hitman absolution

thank you so much


----------



## Noctizzle

This is awesome.

1).Darksouls
2)Skyrim

=)


----------



## 95329

1. Company of Heroes 2
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. XCOM Enemy Unknown
4. Dishonored
5. Fallout New Vegas

Thanks admin


----------



## Yellowsamuel

1. Call of Duty Black Ops II
2. Far Cry 3
3. Hitman Absolution
4. Assassin's Creed 3
5. Omerta - City of Gangsters
6. Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
7. Dirt 3
7. Antichamber
8. Skyrim: Dragonborn
9. Supreme Commander
10. Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy

Thanks for this contest admin


----------



## SeeThruHead

1. Dishonored
2. Far Cry 3
3. The Walking Dead
4. Trine 2
5. Batman Arkham City
6. Mark of the Ninja
7. Call of Duty Black Ops II
8. Dead Island
9. Hitman Absolution


----------



## Buccity

1. Borderlands 2
2. Far Cry 3
3. Company of Heroes 2
4. X-COM: Enemy Unknown
5. Aliens: Colonial Marines
6. Sid Meier's Civilization V
7. Resident Evil 6
8. Fallout 3
9. Batman: Arkham Asylum
10. Batman: Arkham City


----------



## T Yamamoto

1) CSS
2) CS:GO


----------



## nismofreak

Borderlands 2
Crysis
Crysis 2
Crysis 3
Sim City forgot that this is on Origin.








Yep. That s it!


----------



## huga

1.) Borderlands 2


----------



## MetalMax707

1.)Counter Strike: Global Offensive
2.)XCOM: Enemy Unknown
3.)Far Cry 3
4.)Bioshock Infinite

that's it


----------



## Jehmimah

This is cool, for those of us strapped for cash.

The games I was hoping to purchase in the near future (but don't have the money for) are as follows - in no particular order:

1) Far Cry 3
2) ARMA2 CO
3) Borderlands 2
4) Dishonored
5) GTA IV
6) Hitman: Absolution
7) Shift 2 Unleashed

That's about it, thanks for doing this Admin!


----------



## Bugatti Veyron

I love COH and RTS PC games
1.) Company of Heroes 2 Digital Collector's Edition
2.) Far Cry 3
3.) Total War: SHOGUN 2
4.) Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai
5.) Call of Duty Black Ops II
6.) GTA IV


----------



## Ellis

Tomb Raider (2013)
Dishonored
Hitman: Absolution
Metro: Last Light
Far Cry 3
Borderlands 2
Assassin's Creed III

They are in a rough order









Thanks!


----------



## captainvera

1- Bioshock infinite
2-Borderlands 2
3-The new Tomb Raider (yet to be released)
4- Far cry 3
5- Hitman Absolution
6-The walking dead
7-Skyrim
8-Assassins creed 3
9-Bioshock 1

Thanks OP!


----------



## boogschd

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

not yet released (01.21.2013)
Aliens Colonial Marines
Grand Theft Auto V
GRID 2
Starcraft Heart of The Swarm


----------



## Jolly Roger

Age of empires III complete
MLB2K12


----------



## Lshuman

BF3
Maxpayne 3
Dirt 3
NFS Most Wanted 2012
Street fighter vs Teken
Hitman Absolution
Sleeping Dogs


----------



## chickenswagger

Battlefield 3


----------



## DirT

1) Skyrim
2) Borderlands 2
3) NFS Most Wanted 2012
4) Far Cry 3
5) Call of Duty 4
6) CS:GO
7) Hitman Absolution


----------



## mllrkllr88

1. Call Of Duty: Black Ops II
2. Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
3. Borderlands 2


----------



## pepejovi

1) Borderlands 2
2) Darksiders 2
3) Black ops 2


----------



## vMarcari

Best thread ever or best thread ever?









1) Assetto Corsa
2) DayZ Standalone
3) Bioshock Infinite
4) Hitman: Absolution
5) Far Cry 3

1/20/14 - Updated!


----------



## GerBem

Far Cry 3
Max Payne 3
Dishonored
Assassins Creed 3
Borderlands 2
Dark Souls
Hitman: Absolution
ARMA 2: Combined Operations


----------



## admin

Three rounds of winners have been sent out to date (about 40 games total)! Enjoy your games guys! More games will continue to be sent out


----------



## pez

Congrats to those who have won so far!


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, very nice of you admin


----------



## EdenSB

Thanks for the chance. Here's my list:

Total War Rome II [Steam]

Call of Duty: Ghosts [Steam]

Blackguards [Steam]

Next Car Game [Steam]

Democracy 3 [Steam]

State of Decay - Breakdown (DLC) [Steam]

War for the Overworld [Steam]

Oddworld Munch's Oddysee [Steam]

Oddworld: Strangers Wrath [Steam]

Note: If this ever changes to allow non-Steam games;

Battlefield 4 [Origin]

SimCity [Origin]

Updated 23rd January 2014


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Three rounds of winners have been sent out to date (about 40 games total)! Enjoy your games guys! More games will continue to be sent out


Thanks for the game Admin!!! I have been waiting to play this for a long time.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Thanks for the game Admin!!! I have been waiting to play this for a long time.


+ 1000 to this.

Been wanting to play Anno2070 for the longest and now I can.


----------



## carmas

Thanks admin


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Here is my list of games:

* Tomb Raider (2013)
* The Elders Scroll: Skyrim


----------



## Mike7496

Hey want to wim games too

Call of Duty Black Ops 1 & 2
Modern Warfare 1 & 2 & 3
World at War
Call of Duty 2
United Offiensive
Call of Duty


----------



## CptChiggs

Some games on list! Gratz to anyone who wins.

1. Chivalry
2. Hitman: Absolution
3. Assassins Creed 3
4. Dishonored
5. CS:GO
6. Half Life 2


----------



## amtgman

Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition
Batman Arkham City: GOTY Edition
Bioshock Infinite
Arma II Combined Operations
Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition
Hitman Absolution
Sleeping Dogs
Counter Strike: Global Offensive
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare


----------



## brown bird

Awesome!

1. The Witcher 3
2. DayZ
3. Hawken
4. Rust
5. Thief
6. Crysis 3
7. Farcry 3
8. Metro: Last Light


----------



## ZeVo

Delete.

Made a new post.


----------



## BranField

fantastic little opportunity to increase my library.

1. Far Cry 3
2. Assassins Creed 3
3. Sleeping Dogs now owned
4. Chivalry
5. Tomb Raider (once released)
6. Black Ops 2 Season Pass (not sure if it counts as a game but no harm in putting it down i suppose)


----------



## Stefy

1. Trine 2
2. Torchlight 2
3. Far Cry 3

Awesome thread btw


----------



## crashdummy35

Aliens : Colonial Marines.

That's it, really. (Would a pre-order count?)

And thanks for this amazing give away.


----------



## ejb222

WHAT?! How did I miss this? You are awesome! Thanks for the opportunity

1) Skyrim
2) Dark Souls
3) Bioshock Infinite
4) Shogun 2
5) Hitman Absolution

MIND=BLOWN!


----------



## mitchtaydev

Wow, thanks for the competition admin. OCN is awesome!!

Here is my current list:

1. Skyrim
2. Dishonored
3. Sleeping Dogs
4. Resident Evil 6
5. Batman Arkham City

Thanks for the opportunity








Regards


----------



## catacavaco

Far Cry 3
BioShock Infinite
Devil May Cry
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Call of Duty: Black Ops II
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Dishonored
Torchlight II
Torchlight
Metro: Last Light
Two Worlds II
Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## corrinthians

XCOM: Enemy Unknown
ARMA 2
Dead Island: GOTY
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
DeadSpace series
Total War Master Collection
War of the Roses


----------



## markallen1988

Skyrim + Dragonborn DLC
Oblivion GOTY Edition
Morrowind GOTY Edition
Far Cry 3
Assassins Creed III
Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition
Batman Arkham City: GOTY Edition
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## RhinoviruS

Wow, I'm really liking the community here so far !

Games
1) XCOM: Enemy Unknown
2) Borderlands 2
3) Arma II: Combined Operations
4) Far Cry 3
5) Saints Row: The Third
6) Quake III Arena
7) Half Life Series

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chewdude

Borderlands 2
Metro last light


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Crysis 3 (when it comes out)

Crysis 2

I don't have anything else in mind, since I already own most of the games I want


----------



## BenRK

I don't understand. Do we send the email address after we post or if he says we won a game?

Far Cry 3

Wow, I don't have a big wish list... doesn't help I'm not at my computer right now.


----------



## ACallander

3DMark 11
3DMark Vantage
3DMark Benchmark Suite
Station Cash for Planetside 2


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

DmC Devil May Cry
counter strike:go
Resident Evil 6
Assasins Creed 3
Resident Evil Revelations


----------



## deafboy

Call of Duty: Black Ops II
FarCry 3
Skyrim
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl
Spec Ops: The Line
Tomb Raider
Dishonored
Hitman Absolution
Antichamber
The Bridge

Thanks, Admin


----------



## Sugi

1) Updated!
Dragon Age: Origins [Ultimate Edition]
Amnesia: The Dark Descent [+DLC]
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Final Fantasy VII
Oblivion
Counter-Strike: Source
Crysis 3
TitanFall [When it's released]
Rust

2) Done!
3) Done!


----------



## benben84

Assassin's Creed Black Flag
Splinter Cell: Blacklist
Star Bound
Castle Story
Far Cry 3
Dishonored
Metro Last Light
Remember Me
Watch Dogs
Titanfall
Max Payne 3
The Walking Dead
Sleeping Dogs
Grand Theft Auto 5 - when it's released for PC that is.
Batman Arkham City GOTY
Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
Batman Arkham Origins
F1 2013
GRID 2


----------



## dranas

1. Kerbal Space Program
2. Anno 2070
3. Civilization 5
4. Fallout
5. Fallout 2
6.The Last Remnant
7. A New Beginning - Final Cut
8. God Mode
9. Prime World: Defenders
10. Remember Me
11. Resident Evil Revelations
Thanks a ton duder.


----------



## EtheralDreamer

Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition
Max Payne 3
Skyrim
Borderlands 2
FTL (Faster Than Light)
Fall Out New Vegas
NFS Shift 2


----------



## Krusher33

1. Assassin's Creed III
2. Tomb Raider
3. Far Cry 3
4. Portal 2
5. Civilization 5
6. Mass Effect 3
7. Crysis 3


----------



## admin

Just sent out about 10 Sims3 and Hitman Absolution games


----------



## The Storm

Congrats to the winners


----------



## MME1122

Omg I got Hitman: Absolution!!!








Thank you Admin, and thank you OCN!


----------



## mark3510

Gratz to the winners


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just sent out about 10 Sims3 and Hitman Absolution games


I just got here and received hitman, thank you so much Admin! <3


----------



## noldevin

1: Assassin's Creed III
2: Hitman: Absolution
3: Sim City
4: Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Vermillion

1. Black ops II
2. GTA 5
3. Max Payne 3
4. Hitman Absolution


----------



## JQuantum

The only games I'd want that I don't have already is would be:

1) CS: GO
2) The Secret World








GL to others.


----------



## Enely

Sorry if I am late, but just in case won't hurt to try








Thank you for the chance!

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
Baldur's Gate
Fable - The Lost Chapters
Fable 3
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Assassin's Creed Revelations
Batman Arkham City
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit


----------



## smashblock

1) Aliens: Colonial Marines
2) Assassins Creed 3
3) Dishonored
4) Bioshock Infinite
5) I am Alive


----------



## Tagkaman

I'd love any of the following;

Assassins Creed III
Need For Speed Most Wanted (2012)
Battlefield 3
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Borderlands 2
DayZ Standalone (when it comes out)
ArmA 3
Tomb Raider


----------



## Lefty67

DayZ is gonna be my first buy when available

Grid 2
Far Cry 3
Assassins Creed 3
Borderlands 2

Only games I am considering getting.


----------



## Owned

Call of duty Ghosts
Black ops 2
Max payne 3
Tomb Raider
Modern warfare 3
Borderlands 2


----------



## koolsnipes

Hello

i would like this ones

rage
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition
Far Cry 3
Assassins Creed 3
Aliens: Colonial Marines
The Secret World
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World
Jagged Alliance Collector's Bundle
ARMA II: Combined Operations


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Just sent out about 10 Sims3 and Hitman Absolution games


Congrats winners.


----------



## thanos999

the games i would like are

aliens colonial marines
tomb raider the new one
company off heroes 2
hitman absolution
dishonored
Resident Evil 6
Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City


----------



## Vocality

Thief
Payday 2
X-com: The Bureau
X-Com: Enemy Within
Civ 5: Brave New World
The Walking Dead: Season Two


----------



## ShineGraphics

The games I'd love to get would have to be;


Arma 2: Combined Operations
Counter-Strike Complete
Black Ops 2
Far Cry 3
Crysis 3
Borderland 2
PM'D You Admin <3


----------



## Cavi

Thanks admin!

Far Cry 3
Dishonored
Assassins Creed 3


----------



## Wattser93

Thanks for the chance!

Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## bluewr

1. Alien Colonial Marine
2. Primal Carnage
3. Strike Suit Zero
4. Batman Arkham City
5. The witcher 2
6. Darksider 2
7. Ace Combat Assault Horizon


----------



## H0CHM31573R

Wow, such a generous person! My top wanted games are:
-Mount and Blade Warband
-Skyrim
-Borderlands 2
-Natural Selection 2
-War of the Roses
-Medieval 2 Total War


----------



## Cannon19932006

Civilization V GOTY
Quake 3 Arena
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare


----------



## Allan Mankto

Scribblenauts Unlimited!
Dishonored
Far Cry 3
Skyrim: Dragonborn DLC
Bioshock Infinite

Go Admins!


----------



## gutta

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## dominique120

Far cry 3
XCOM - Unknown enemy
Devil may cry 2013
Tomb Raider 2013
Crysis 3


----------



## UNOE

1. Counter Strike (Any one of these games that is good and has active servers I never own any Counter Strike games before)
2. Crysis 3
3. Call Of Duty: Black Ops II


----------



## Ecstacy

1. Skyrim

2. Borderlands 2

3. Assassian's Creed III

4. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

I used to be a huge F2P gamer but could never afford games. Thanks Admin!


----------



## daman246

Crysis 3
Borderlands 2


----------



## Zakristone

1. Far Cry 3
2. Torchlight 2
3. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
3. Antichamber
4. The Witcher 2
5. Sid Meier's Civilization V: Brave New World
6. Arma 3


----------



## silvergoat

1. Ace Combat: Assault Horizon
2. Rainbow Six: Patriots
3. Nights into Dreams
4. The Witcher 2


----------



## HWI

Call of Juarez: The Cartel
Serious Sam 3
The Witcher 2
Dungeon Siege 3
Hunted: The Demon's Forge
Red Faction: Armageddon
Skyrim
Borderlands 2
Torchlight 2
Hitman: Absolution
Max Payne 3
DmC Devil May Cry
Metro: Last Light


----------



## zdude

All I want is Crysis 3 and far cry 3


----------



## Iamazn

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2


----------



## MooMoo

1. Couter-Strike: Global Offensive
2. Call of Duty: Black Ops II
3. Borderlands 2
4. R.U.S.E
5. Darkspore


----------



## gotskil

1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Borderlands 2
3. Farcry 3
4. Max Payne
5. Chivalry Midieval Warfare


----------



## Shaded War

Bioshock Infinate
Metro Last Light
FarCry 3
Dishonored
Crysis 3
Sim City


----------



## The_chemist21

In no particular order.

1. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
2. Borderlands 2
3. Call Of Duty: Black Ops II
4. Crysis 3
5. Battlefield 3 Premium Edition


----------



## baker18

Assassins Creed 3
Skyrim
Call of Duty Black Ops @
Metro Last Light
Dishonored


----------



## Lovla

1. Far Cry 3
2. Dark Souls
3. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## Dbiz76

Far cry 3
skyrim
arma 2
sleeping dogs
Company of heroes 2(when it comes out)
Bioshock infinite (when it comes out)
Portal 2
Chivalry: Medieval warfare
Crysis 3 (when it comes out)


----------



## Oupavoc

Assassins Creed 3
Metro Last Light
Bioshock Infinate


----------



## Iceandele

Not in Particular Order

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Dirt 3
Dirt 2
NFS: Most Wanted (2012)
Borderlands 2
Civilization V
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Assassin's Creed III


----------



## Buka The Earthworm

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit


----------



## Habbz

1. Black ops 1
2. Black ops 2
3. MW3

Only games I need to buy to play multiplayer


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Habbz*
> 
> 1. Black ops 1
> 2. Black ops 2
> 3. MW3
> 
> Only games I need to buy to play multiplayer


Filthy pirate!


----------



## sprower

Admin!









Arma II Combined Operations
Bioshock: Infinite
Dishonored
Far Cry 3
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Civilization V
Witcher 2
Sonic Generations
Hawx 2
Trials 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops II
Borderlands 2
Anno 2070
Darksiders II
The Walking Dead
Hitman: Absolution
Assassin's Creed II
Sleeping Dogs


----------



## GeoWillWalls

Firstly this is amazing and thank you!









In no particular order:

FarCry 3
Dishonored
Black Ops 2

And not to be a suck up but you're pretty awesome for doing this


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Hitman Asbolution...that is all.


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Call of Duty: Ghosts


----------



## Sambaru

Thanks, admin!

1. Antichamber
2. Call of Duty Black Ops 2
3. Crysis 3


----------



## junhawng

They are not in order








Crysis 3
Call of Duty Black Ops II
Sleeping dogs
Portal 2
Arma II
It was really nice and awsome for you to host this admin!!


----------



## Jaacckk

1. Dark Souls.
2. Far Cry 3.
3. Sonic Generations.
4. Dishonored.
5. Call of Duty Black Ops 2

Thanks Admin!


----------



## zeiferlance

This is awesome!

1. Far Cry 3
2. Call of Duty Black Ops 2
3. Deus Ex Human Revolution
4. Borderlands 2

Thanks a lot, Admin!
Again, this is awesome and you're awesome!


----------



## mello93

Oh thanks a lot!I love this forum!! <3

1) Counter strike global offensive
2) Bioshock infinite
3) Hawx 2


----------



## Solstice11

Here's my list:

Crysis 2
Grid
Prototype
Thank you so much!


----------



## sn0w

Metro Last Light
SC2: Heart of the Swarm
D3: Reaper of Souls
BF4
ESO: Imperial Edition
Titanfall

Feels like groundhogs day.. been a year since I last updated.. exactly.. and not on purpose


----------



## StatikGP

SC2: Heart of the Swarm
Bioshock Infinite
Dark Souls
Dead Space 3
Defiance
GTA V
SimCity(2013)
Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## Dhirrac+

1. Far Cry 3
2. Hitman Absolution
3. Assassin's Creed 3
4. Company of Heroes 2
5. DmC Devil May Cry
6. CiV 5
7. Battlefield 3
8. CiV 5 Gods and Kings
9. Tomb Raider 2013

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## xStark

1. Battlefield 3
2. Hawx 2
3. Assasin's Creed 3
4. Dishonored


----------



## JRG

Dead Space 3
Crysis 3
Skyrim DragonBorn
Metro Last Light


----------



## KOBALT

Crazy epic! admin is awesome!

I really just want to preorder Crysis 3 and GTA5.


----------



## swagger68

i want to own some cool games
1. Far Cry 3
2. Dishonored
3. CS. GO
that's the only 3 games i would like to own thanks for the giveaway have a good day sire


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Thank you for the chance to win a new game.

Far Cry 3
Bioshock Infinite
Devil May Cry
Quake 2
Quake 4
Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

so many new guys wanting games.


----------



## raeven13

1. Alan Wake
2. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
3. Far Cry 3
4. Call of Duty: Black Ops II
5. Borderlands 2
6. 3DMark
7. DmC Devil May Cry
8. Torchlight II
9. Assassin's Creed III
10. Fall out 3


----------



## albert099

1. Skyrim (and all the DLCs)
2. Natural Selection 2
3. The Witcher 2 Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
4. DmC Devil May Cry
5. Assassin's Creed 3
6. Borderlands 2
7. FarCry 3
8. Strike Suit Zero

GLHF!


----------



## xyrelle1998

1. FarCry 3
2. Call of Duty Black Ops 2
3. Assassins Creed 3
4. Counter Strike CS:GO
5. (optional) Crysis 3
6. Borderlands 2

thanks in advance and may have a blessed day !


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Hitman Absolution
Max Payne 3
Far Cry 3
Sleeping Dogs
Assassins Creed 3
BioShock Infinite
DmC: Devil May Cry
Tomb Raider

The order is random. I'm sure I'd enjoy any of those games. Thank you for yet another chance to win.


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

Have only Dota 2 and CS: Go in my steam account from months and would love if I can get any of these games to play:

Call Of Duty Black Ops 2
Far Cry 3
Assassins Creed 3

and if you are to give origin games by any chance then I would love to get:

Crysis 3

thats it and yeah once again thank you for this contest atleast its making the users anticipate dreams


----------



## AlderonnX

The Skyrim DLC
Far Cry 3
Aliens : Colonial Marines nvm
Dishonored


----------



## arconic

1. Dead Island
2. Fieldrunners 2
3. Bioshock Infinite


----------



## phxtravis

The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
Skyrim: Dragon Born DLC
Aliens Colonial Marines
Tomb Raider(2013)
Bioshock Infinite
Metro: Last Light


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well might as well put in for this, ain't got nothing to lose









-Skyrim (All DLC plz and thx)
-Borderlands 2
-ARMA II (Arrowhead also, so i can get DAYZ)
-Far Cry 3
-Call of Duty Black Ops 2
-Crysis 3

That's i can think of that i would play non-stop off and on.









Please buy me something, and thanks for doing this.







I hope i can get in the money like some people with a Good Job or a Winning Lotto Ticket so i to can give back









Have a good day everybody!


----------



## juhansoo12

Metro: Last Light
BioShock Infinite


----------



## Draven

Updated my post #88 as a buddy of mine just got me CS:GO it was on sale lol.


----------



## Kanashimu

1. Far Cry 3
2. Assassin's Creed 3
3. Metro Last Light (2013)
4. Company of Heroes 2 (2013)
5. Tomb Raider (2013)
6. South Park: The Stick of Truth (2013)
7. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 Season Pass

Thanks!


----------



## yewbowguy

Assassin's Creed 3 http://store.steampowered.com/app/208480/?snr=1_7_7_151_150_1
Far Cry 3 http://store.steampowered.com/app/220240/
The Walking Dead http://store.steampowered.com/app/207610/
Tomb Raider http://store.steampowered.com/app/203160/?snr=1_4_4__105_1
Bioshock Infinite http://store.steampowered.com/app/8870/
Metro Last Light http://store.steampowered.com/app/43160/
Thanks!


----------



## ssnyder28

BioShock Infinite
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Metro: Last Light
Crysis 3
Tomb Raider
Devil May Cry
Ace of Spades
COD Black ops 2 season pass


----------



## ManiaKsLV

1) Skyrim
2) Dark Souls
3) The Witcher 2
4) XCOM: Enemy Unknown
5) Might & Magic Heroes VI
6) Max Payne 3
7) Far Cry 3
8) Dishonored
9) Torchlight II
10) Hitman Absolution
11) Darksiders II

Thanks !


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Mine is pretty simple

Crysis 1&2
Skyrim
Witcher 2
Alice the Madness returns

Thanks for posting this awesome thing!


----------



## KleanAce45

Far Cry 3
Sleeping Dogs
Dishonored
Fable 3
BioShock Infinite
Thanks for this awesome giveaway and good luck to everyone.


----------



## zyezye

in random order

Natural Selection 2
Far Cry 3
Sleeping Dogs
Dishonored
Torchlight II
Hitman Absolution
Darksiders II
Arkham City and Asylum
Dirt 3
DmC
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Transformers War for Cybertron


----------



## dave1991

DmC
Skyrim: Legendary Edition
Metro: Last Light
Borderlands 2: GOTY
Assassin's Creed 4
Far Cry 3
ArmA III

Thanks for the raffle. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ZeroTolerance94

1. Darksiders
2. Darksiders 2
3. Borderlands 2


----------



## Cancerous

1. Dark Souls
2. Dishonoured
3. Skyrim
4. Antichamber


----------



## sprovo

Crysis 3


----------



## SonofJor-El

1 Far Cry 3
2 Dead Island Riptide
3Black Ops II
4 Black OPS II Season Pass

Thanks!


----------



## untitled

1. Skyrim
2. gta4

Cool of you to do this.


----------



## altereDad

Shootmania (currently in free Beta)
Crysis 3
Forge
DmC
Far Cry 3
Tera

My list... it just keeps growing.


----------



## rootzreggae

Altere inst tera free to play already?
Dark souls
Ys series


----------



## Farih

- All Skyrim DLC's
- Farcry 3
- Bioshock Infinite
- COD Black Ops II


----------



## Traphix

#1. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Bought)
#2. BF3 Premium Edition (Bought)
#1. Metro: Last Light
#2. DCS A-10C Warthog
#3 Skyrim DLC - Dragonborn
#4 Skyrim DLC - Dawnguard

Thanks so much for the opportunity, Admin!


----------



## Skorpian

Many thanks to the admin, more power to OC.net!
My list :
1.Call of Duty : Black Ops 2
2.Far Cry 3
3.Hitman Absolution
4.Max Payne 3
5.Skyrim
6.Dishonored


----------



## ProChargedLS2

All I want:

Skyrim
GTA 4 (graphics mod that foo!)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Skyrim + DLCs
COD BO2


----------



## Eatfoodnow

Chivalry
Sins of a Solar Empire
The Witcher 2
Portal 2

and then some Linux titles








Serious Sam 3: BFE
Killing Floor
Bastion
SPAZ: Space Pirates and Zombies


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Here's my list :

GRID 2
Remember Me
Assassin's Creed
Assassin's Creed III
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Prototype
BioShock 1 and 2
Dead Space 1 and 2
Crysis 1, 2, and 3
Dark Souls


----------



## NostraD

Dark Souls
Far Cry
Dishonored
The Witcher 2
Might & Magic Heroes VI
Max Payne 3
Hitman Absolution
Darksiders II
Sleeping Dogs
Borderlands 2
Assassin's Creed III
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Grand Theft Auto IV
Resident Evil
COD BO II
Tomb Raider

Thanks OCN!!!!


----------



## AverageNinja

1. Borderlands
2. Borderlands 2
3. Far Cry 3
4. Dead Island Riptide
5. Sanctum 2
6. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (+ DLC)
7. DLC Quest
8. Deadpool
9. Watch_Dogs (when released)
10. Terraria


----------



## d3vour3r

1. Crysis 3
2. Bioshock infinite
3. Gradn Theft Auto 5
4. Battlefield 4
5. Day Z Standalone
6. Dragon Age III: Inquisition
7. Metro: Last Light
8. Rise of the Triad
9. Tomb Raider
10. Hitman Absolution

Most arent released yet but still theyre gunna be awesome!


----------



## dalf

Thanks you admin
Here is my list:

Crysis 3
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Borderlands 2
Sleeping Dogs
The Witcher 2
Assassin's Creed III
Farcry 3
Max Payne 3
Mark of the ninja

edit: add mark of the ninja


----------



## SonofJor-El

Hmmm I dont even think Crysis 3 is on Steam which is sad ...


----------



## PDXMark

With bills and such, I've not been able to buy a game for a while... If I had some extra gaming money, I'm not sure what I'd put it to, maybe;

CS:GO

Far Cry 3

And, thank you for doing such a service for the community!


----------



## norrisninja

This is such an awesome comp, thanks for the chance!

Metro Last Light (Out this year)
Amnesia A Machine For Pigs (Out this year)
Skyrim: Dragonborn expansion
Operation Arrowhead : Combined Operations
Bioshock Infinite
Counter Strike: Source

Thanks Again.


----------



## Dezixn

Torchlight I and II!


----------



## Texasinstrument

Far Cry 3
Assassins Creed 3
Grand Theft Auto V (when released)
Crysis 2
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Euro Truck Simulator 2
The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth (when released)
Dark Souls
Hitman Absolution
Metro 2033


----------



## CrispySquares

1. FarCry3
2. Arma II: Combined Operations
3. Black Ops II
4. Ravaged
5. Assasins Creed 3


----------



## 99Cookies

Oh cool









1.FarCry 3
2.Darksouls
3.Borderlands 2 Season Pass

Thanks


----------



## Boyd

Thank you a site admin for this














I hope to get something if anything !! worth a shot ^^

1. DiRT 3 (added to my wishlist on December 15th 2011)
2 Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army (going for 20% off sale atm)
3. Shift 2 Unleashed (seen trailers of the game, and it is awesome)

Thank you again either way


----------



## LostKauz

1. Left 4 Dead
2. Dishonored
3. Dark Souls
4. Farcry 3
5. Tomb Raider
6. Assassins Creed 3
7. 3DMark (paid version)
8. Black Ops 2 (dont shoot me)


----------



## simsas18

1. Assasins Creed IV
2. Borderlands 2
3. Skyrim
4. Portal 2
5. Bioshock Infinite
6. The Witcher 2
7. Call of Duty Ghosts


----------



## delirumhappy

This is such a cool idea! I hope I win!

1. Elder Scrolls: Skyrim

2. Torchlight II


----------



## Samishii

1. Dirt 3
2. Shift 2
3. GTA IV
4. Far Cry 3
5. Tomb Raider
6. Borderlands 2
7. Dark Souls
8. Assassins Creed 3
9. Skyrim
10. GTA V
11. Hitman Absolution
12. The Witcher 2


----------



## tombom

Dishonored
Max Payne series
Skyrim legendary ed.
Antichamber
Assassins Creed series
Far Cry series
Tomb Raider (reboot)
Deadlight
Homefront
Grand Theft Auto series
VVVVVV
Sam and Max series


----------



## agresivs2

1. Battlefield 3
2.. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
3. Dirt 3
4. Crysis 3
5. Hitman: Absolution


----------



## Midgethulk

My list:

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Company of Heroes 2
Dishonored
Sniper Ghost Warrior 2
Max Payne 3
Crysis 3

Thank you for doing this admin!


----------



## ImRy4n

1.StarCraft Hots
2.Dishonored
3.Farcry 3
4.Crysis 3
5.Dead space 3
6.Mass Effect Trilogy


----------



## chann3l

Crysis 3
Hitman absolution
Bioshock infinite
Arma 2 for dayz


----------



## Reqkz

Hitman: Absolution
Bioshock Infinite
Metro: Last Light (Don't know if it counts since you can't even buy it yet)
Tomb Raider 2013
Batman Arkham City

Good luck everyone!


----------



## truestorybro545

1) Toy Soldiers
2) Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
3) Trine 2
4) Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
5) Metro Last Night

Thanks!


----------



## looniam

am i the only loser that doesn't have BF3?

BF3

that is all . . . .


----------



## jktmas

dont have anything much already but i dont want to much;


Battlefield 4
Skyrim
Tomb Raider
Crysis 3


----------



## over-9000

1.Battlefield 3
2.Far Cry 3
3.Borderlands 2
4.Tomb Raider
5.Hitman Absolution
6.Crysis 3
7.Elder Scrolls V Skyrim
8.F1 2012
9..Call Of Duty Black Ops 2


----------



## MClouse

1. Far Cry 3
2. Far Cry 2
3. Dead space 1
4. Dead Space 2
5. XCOM: Enemy Unknown

You are cool. that is all


----------



## chris0177

Max Payne 3 and Grand Theft Auto 4 are about the only ones for me right now.


----------



## jhager8783

Great deal, nothing is free these days! You are kind to consider.

My list is short and sweet:

Bio-Shock infinite

Tomb Raider

Resident Evil 6

Thanks for the chance of winning some sublime entertainment.

Had to add one to my list:

Border Lands 2- just to see the PhysX

Thanks again.


----------



## swmodel39

Gotta love this

1) Crysis 3

2) Borderlands 2

3) Bioshock Infinite

4) Sniper 2 Ghost Warrior

5) Tomb Raider

6) Ghost Recon Future Soldiers

[email protected]


----------



## solar0987

1. Crysis 3
2. Bioshock infinite
3. Grand Theft Auto 5
4. Battlefield 4
5. Day Z Standalone
6. Dragon Age III: Inquisition
7. Metro: Last Light
8. Far Cry 3
9. Fable 1 And 2
10. Assassins Creed 3


----------



## Skorpian

Is Crysis 3 available on steam?


----------



## General121

In no particular order:
Crysis 3
Battlefield 4 (When it releases)
Skyrim
Dirt 3
Need for speed most wanted.
COD: Black Ops 2
ARMA 3
Thank you admin!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

people please stop listing games that aren't even out or aren't on steam.

Hitman Absolution please admin.


----------



## ThePariah

Wow, this is awesome.

My list is short (in random order):

Far Cry 3
Tomb Raider(2013)
Resident Evil 6
DmC Devil May Cry

Thank you.


----------



## Avaro

Black Ops 2
Tomb Raider 2013
Farcry 3
Dishonored
Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition
Hitman Absolution
Thanks for the chance Admin!


----------



## Damnedone

Aww Yeah. I will edit this post later.


----------



## Lifeshield

What a nice gesture, thanks. Would be rude of me not to join in.









Borderlands 2
Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City
DmC: Devil May Cry
Doom 3: BFG Edition
Divinity 2: The Dragon Knight Saga
Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning
Blood Bowl Chaos Edition
Ghost Recon Future Soldier

That's pretty much my entire Steam Wishlist.


----------



## cjc75

1. Thief (2014 Release)
2. Tomb Raider
3. Battlefield 4
4. Assasins Creed III + all DLC!
5. The Walking Dead + all DLC!
6. Far Cry 3
7. Fable III
8. Dead Island
9. Metro2033
10. Rage


----------



## Waysian

1. Lord of the Rings Online
2. APB Reloaded
3. Star Trek Online
4. Vindictus
5. Star Confllict


----------



## RedFox911

Tomb Raider
Defiance


----------



## Racersnare21

Sweet contest, I woud like any of these

Skyrim
Black Ops 2
Civ 5
Witcher 2


----------



## GeforceGTS

Tomb Raider
The Witcher 2
Borderlands 2 Season Pass
Far Cry 3


----------



## hachiko

I would like:
1. CoD: Black Ops 2
2. Tomb Raider
3. Far Cry 3
4. Final Fantasy VII
5. Grid 2
6. Saints Row 4


----------



## Delirious84

1. Far Cry 3
2. Tomb Raider
3. CoD: Black Ops 2
4. Borderlands 2


----------



## Desert Rat

Thanks admin!

1. Far Cry 3
2. Crysis 3
3. Skyrim
4. Portal 2
5. Bioshock Infinite
6. Civilization V
7. The Witcher 2
8. Hitman Absolution
9. Tomb Raider


----------



## TheDon83

This is really awsome of you admin!


Bioshock infinite
Dishonored
Borderlands 2 + all DLC
DmC (Devil May Cry)


----------



## Ironman517

Steam games:
Tomb Raider (2013)

Non-Steam(just in case):
Sim City (2013)


----------



## Raven.7

Just picked up ARMA III, so no games on the list for me right now. Very nice of you to do this Admin, cheers!


----------



## OverTheBelow

Crysis 3
Far Cry 3
Max Payne 3
Hitman Absolution
Borderlands 2
Bioshock: Infinite
Assassin's Creed 3

Thanks!


----------



## Bobicon

1. Arma III Alpha
2. BIT.TRIP Presents... Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien
3. Tomb Raider
4. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dragonborn
5. Assassin's Creed III


----------



## BenC

Kentucky Route Zero
The Sword of the Stars II
Civ 5: Gods and Kings
Simcity 5
Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition
Legend of Grimrock

Cheers!


----------



## MKUL7R4

1. Crysis 1
2. Total War: Shogun 2

the generosity of the OCN team is overwhelming!


----------



## hawker

Just The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dragonborn


----------



## Oupavoc

Bioshock Infinite
Grid 2
Metro Last Light
Company of Heroes 2
Dead Island Riptide
Tomb Raider
Trackmania2 Canyon
Resident Evil 6

Thanks


----------



## Crouch

Well this is great!

1)Tomb Raider
2)Bioshock Infinite
3)Borderlands 2
4)Dark Souls
5)Arma II
6)Natural Selection 2
7)Counter-Strike Global Offensive

Thanks admin!


----------



## Liqu1dShadow

Amazing offer,

Skyrim
Dishonored
Black Ops II
Hitman Absolution
BioShock Infinite
Aliens vs. Predator

Thanks for the chance


----------



## MrDesu

I just built a new rig for gaming. Would love some things to play on it!

Any one of these games would be awesome!

1. DmC Devil May Cry
2. Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition
3. Tomb Raider

Thank you for the contest! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mr.Pie

X-Com Enemy Unknown

Mass Effect 1 and 2 + all DLC









Natural Selection 2

CS: GO

Ace Combat Assault Horizon - Enhanced Edition


----------



## Mumbles37

Another great contest!

1. Tomb Raider
2. Resident Evil 6
3. Far Cry 3
4. Darksiders
5. Darksiders 2
6. Sid Meier's Civilization V
7. 3DMark

Thank you


----------



## VanillaCena

Age of Empires II HD
Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition
Nation Red
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
XCOM: Enemy Unknown


----------



## Hacksword

Wow, I can't believe I am just now seeing this. I need to lurk in this part of the forums more often!

-Tomb Raider (2013)
-Bioshock Infinite
-Farcry 3
-Borderlands 2
-Defiance
-DmC Devil May Cry (2013)
-Xcom Enemy unknown

Awesome! Here's wishing everyone luck!


----------



## angryblanket

Skyrim
Black Ops 2

Thanks OCN


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I am just now seeing this. I need to lurk in this part of the forums more often!
> 
> Awesome! Here's wishing everyone luck!


There are many deep dark corners of OCN, fortunately most of them have chocolate chip cookies


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'd like Dirt 3 please. I bought a download code and it didn't work. So, now i'm out 12 dollars.


----------



## StormX2

anyone win anything yet =?


----------



## Ramzinho

Wow that's nice. here are my games

1- Dishonored
4- DMC 2013
9- Assassin's Creed 1
10- Assassin's Creed 2
11- Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
12- Assassin's Creed 3
16- Grid 2
23- Watch Dogs
24- DayZ stand alone
25- Battlefield 4
26- ARMA 3

All the below were obtained.
2- Tomb raider
3- Dirt 3
6- Crysis 3
7- Far Cry 3
8- Bioshock Infinite
5- Max Payne 3
17- Company of heroes 2
18- crysis 2
19- crysis
20- Remember Me ... *Thanks TWITCH CHANNEL AND ADMIN*
21- Batman Arkham City GOTY
22- Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
13- Sleeping dogs
14- Hitman Absolution
15- Grid


----------



## ybz90

In no particular order:

1. Arma 3
2. Skyrim + DLC
3. Bioshock Infinite + DLC
4. Dishonored
5. GTA5

Thanks!


----------



## Exostenza

Thank for the opportunity OCN!

Star Drive
Metro Last Light + Season Pass
Dead Island Riptide
Total War: Rome II
Kerbal Space Program
Trackmania2 Canyon
Papo & Yo
Zeno Clash 2
Sacred Citadel
Age of Empires II HD
Transformers Fall of Cybertron
Thunder Wolves
Farming Simulator 2013
Kenshi
God Mode
The Showdown Effect
SimCity 2013


----------



## EvilAcid

In no particular order:

1. Arma 3
2. Skyrim + DLC
3. Bioshock Infinite + DLC
4. Dishonored
5. Castle crashers.
6. Far cry 3
7. Crysis 3
8. Resident Evil 6
9. Natural Selection
10. Dark Souls

Thanks!


----------



## xD4rkFire

Bioshock: Infinite
Metro: Last Light
Dishonored
Far Cry 3


----------



## demonunicorn

Metro: Last Light
Dishonored
Resident Evil 6
Skyrim

Thanks!


----------



## Falknir

BioShock Infinite
Company of Heroes 2
Far Cry 3
Metro: Last Light
Might & Magic ® Heroes ® VI
Might & Magic® Heroes® VI Shades of Darkness
South Park: The Stick of Truth
StarDrive
Tomb Raider


----------



## Darkpriest667

Xcom: Enemy Unknown

Skyrim - Dawnguard, Dragonborn

Metro: Last Light

EDIT 3rd time - I Keep buying games I want before you guys can give them to me ;-)


----------



## allianz

1) BioShock Infinite
2)Metro: Last Light
3) Far Cry 3
4)Assassins Creed III
5)Dishonored
6)Arma III
7)Max Payne 3
8)Tomb Raider


----------



## Weshhh

1. Assassins Creed IV Blag Flag
2. Diablo 3
3. Starcraft 2
4. Tomb Raider
5. Dayz standalone
6. Rust


----------



## lonnie5000

Thanks Admin!









1. Starcraft 2
2. Dragonborn
3. Hitman Absolution.


----------



## RedFox911

GUILD WARS 2 really badly!


----------



## shilka

I am still missing some games with built in benchmarks these games are

Batman Arkham Asylum
Batman Arkham City
Crysis 2
Tomb Raider


----------



## Jollyriffic

The only thing holding me back from jumping off of xbox

1.) black ops II
2.) black ops II season pass

get that and i can sell my xbox to mod up some more computer stuff.


----------



## Psywolf

Civilization V: Gold Edition
1 BioShock Infinite
2 Metro: Last Light
3Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion
4 Endless Space
5 Far Cry 3
6 Castle Crashers


----------



## MrZeam

Great games that i want.

1) Tomb Radier
2) Black Ops 2
3)Counterstrike: Global Offensive
4) Farcry 3
5) Dirt 3


----------



## bfromcolo

Did you see that GOG released the entire Leisure Suit Larry series!!! I think I only played the first 3 or 4.

Edit - oh on Steam.

Miasmata


----------



## PDXMark

Battlefeild3 Expansions

CS:GO

Chivalry

Sins of a Solar Empire

Again, thanks for doing this for the community!


----------



## HPE1000

-


----------



## aLb.Strykr

1. Black Ops 2
2. LA Noire
3. CS: Go
4. Max Payne 3
5. Skyrim


----------



## Anth0789

1.BioShock Infinite
2. Tomb Raider
3. Assassins Creed 3
4. Resident Evil 6
5. The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct


----------



## gnarlybug5

BioShock Infinite
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
Far Cry 3
Devil May Cry + DLC
Black Ops II
Assassin's Creed 3 + DLCs
Metro: Last Light
Deus Ex: Human Revolution

Admins sure know how to make the community happy!







very grateful!


----------



## Fleat

1. Tomb Raider
2. Live for Speed S2 License (Unlocks S1 & S2) [Not on Steam]
3. Arma 3
4. Borderlands 2 with Season Pass


----------



## kblaze1996

Skyrim
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## dr.evil

1- arma 3
2- cs:go


----------



## soutaamofo

1 Valve Complete Pack
2 Bioshock Infinite
3 Black Ops 2
4 Natural selection 2
5 Day Of Defeat Source
6 Left 4 Dead 2
7 Age Of Empires HD
8 Borderlands 2 + all DLC
9 Arma II (For Dayz mod)
10 Arma III (for my new rig test)


----------



## .:hybrid:.

1. Tropico 4 Collector's Bundle
2. Bastion
3. Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
4. GTA: San Andreas
5. GTA: Vice City
99. Battletoads


----------



## MP-Canuck

1. Dishonored
2. Far Cry 3
3. Assassin's Creed III
4. Borderlands 2
5. ANNO 2070


----------



## Maple-Canuck

1. Rayman Origins
2. Assassin's Creed III
4. ClaDun X2
5. Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes


----------



## ZeVo

1) Arma III
2) Arma II
3) Black Ops II
4) Tomb Raider
5) Far Cry 3
6) Battlefield 3
7) Borderlands 2


----------



## mylilpony

South Park Stick of Truth
Batman: Arkham Origins
Arma 3
Saints Row IV


----------



## ManOfC




----------



## Madrugada

I World really Line to have a tomb raider but i cant afford it!


----------



## Warhaven

Kudos for the free games. Here are a few for me:

1) Magic 2013 Complete Bundle (50% off this week, I think)
2) BioShock Infinite
3) Port Royale 3

Thanks.


----------



## JackLangstone

Black Ops II please

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kinaesthetic

1. Far Cry 3
2. Devil May Cry


----------



## GoldenTree

Mass effect series
Castle crushers
Max Payne series
Bioshock series
Tomb Raider
Dark Souls
Darksiders Series
Tourchlight series
Alien Spidy
Scribble Nauts Unlimited
Far Cry series
Assassins Creed Series
Mirrors Edge
Remember Me
Dishonored
Skyrim + all DLC
Awesomenauts
Dirt 3
Crysis series
CS:GO
CS:Source
DMC series
Rayman Origins
Black Ops II
Battlefield 3
Garry's Mod
Need for speed most wanted

Thanks you and i'm sorry for long list I just started pc gamming and my build will be done in the summer. when ever I say series I mean any game in it.


----------



## Azuredragon1

1. Tomb Raider
2. Far Cry 3
3. Assassin's Creed III
4. Hitman Absolution


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waysian*
> 
> 1. Lord of the Rings Online
> 2. APB Reloaded
> 3. Star Trek Online
> 4. Vindictus
> 5. Star Confllict


3 and 5 are free to play


----------



## Dude5082

All I want for my birthday is a big:

1) Bioshock: Infinite
2) Skyrim
3) Dishonored

<3 Admin


----------



## ryuUuzo

1. Assassin's Creed 3
2. Borderlands 2
3. Skyrim
4. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
5. Sid Meier's Civilization 5
6. Black Ops II

Thank you admin for doing this! I know this will delight a lot of people


----------



## roudabout6

1. Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition
2. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
3. Kerbal Space Program
4. Tomb Raider
5. Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

I literally love you for doing this. Your simply amazing


----------



## Eve23

Games I'd love to have:

1) Any/all of the Assassin's Creeds
2) Bioshock - Infinite
3) Tomb Raider
4) Skyrim
5) Far cry 3
6) Syndicate
7) Crisis

Thanks Admin


----------



## Ironcobra

1 bioshock ifinite
2 tomb raider
3 far cry


----------



## blooder11181

farcry 3
counter strike g.o.
modern warfare 3
black ops 2
Dishonored
garry mods


----------



## Mrcooks

Bioshock Infinite

Counterstrike G.O

Portal 1

Tomb Raider

Bioshock 2

Black ops 2


----------



## Moheevi_chess

1 - Assassin's Creed 3
2 -Tomb Raider
3 - Bioshock - Infinite

Thanks!


----------



## NasT89

Max Payne 3
CounterStrike: Complete Pack / CS:GO
HAWX 2
Portal 2
Black ops 2
Borderlands 2
Assassins Creed 3
Amnesia: Dark Descent
Dirt 3
Metro Last Light
Batman Arkham City
Saints Row: The Third - The Full Package
Garry's Mod
Ghost Recon Future Solider
SimCity
Trackmania
Deadpool
XCom Enemy Unknown
Dead Island


----------



## Bonkers

Borderlands Franchise
Bioshock Infinite
Resident Evil 6
Tomb Raider
Hitman Absolution
The War Z
Sonic Generations
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Bioshock Infinite
> Crysis 3
> Tomb Raider
> Hitman Absolution


Crysis3 is only on Origin not Steam I made the same mistake as all the other Crysis games are on Steam.


----------



## Desolator2B

1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Tomb Raider
3. Skyrim The Elder Scrolls
4. Defiance
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Crysis3 is only on Origin not Steam I made the same mistake as all the other Crysis games are on Steam.


thanks that totally slipped my mind lol.


----------



## Danny M

Far Cry 3
Borderlands 2
X-Comm Enemy Unknown
BioShock Infinite
Dark Souls
Dishonored
Counterstrike Global Assault
Anno 2070
Kingdoms of Amaleur
Hitman: Absolution
Skyrim DLC: Dragonborn


----------



## kalimochoman

I only want Bioshock Infinite ^^


----------



## FCSElite

1-Deus Ex collection 44$ (if this collection is not allowed then Bioshock infinite would be first)
2- Bioshock Infninite
3- Battlefield 4


----------



## Sasasd

1. Tomb raider
2. Dishonored
3. Bioshock infinite


----------



## MarlowXim

1. DCS: P51D Mustang
2. DCS A-10C
3 DCS BlackShark 2
4 DCS Combined Arms
5 BF Premium
6 Crysis 3


----------



## agresivs2

Battlefield 4
Battlefield 3 Premium
Tomb Raider Survivor
Counter Strike Global Offensive
Grand Theft Auto 5
Crysis 3
Metro: Last Light
Warface
Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 4
Carmageddon: Reincarnation
Trackmania 2 Valley


----------



## Conners

In no particular order mine are:

Skyrim
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag

Hitman: Absolution if doing Origin...lol


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Defiance
Farcry 3
Metro: Last Light

Battlefield 4 if doing origin.


----------



## DONTsayIMBA

Do we even get games from here posted many times, I get no reply









Battlefield 4
Grand Theft Auto 5
Bioshock Infinite

But I will always try try and try...success is always to the ones who dont give up


----------



## HPE1000

Yes you do... It's a giveaway, not everyone wins.

You don't keep posting the games over and over, that isn't how it works.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DONTsayIMBA*
> 
> Do we even get games from here posted many times, I get no reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4
> Grand Theft Auto 5
> Bioshock Infinite
> 
> But I will always try try and try...success is always to the ones who dont give up


Its completely random, and only some people will get games. You only have to post once and update that post when you buy a game. It's on the first post.


----------



## zerobahamut

1. Bioshock: Infinite
2. Tomb Raider (2013)
3. Resident Evil 6
4. Metro Last Light
5. Dead Island Riptide
6. Arma 3


----------



## EmoPopsicle

1. Garry's Mod
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Civ V
4. Assassin's Creed 3
5. Super Hexagon


----------



## rievhardt

RPG Maker VX Ace (I want this program because I want to make a jrpg style turn based game that you are the antagonist instead of being the protagonist)
Evoland
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Dead Space / Dead Space 2
Crysis / Crysis 2
Virtus Tennis 4
the Walking Dead (Telltale)
Prison Architect

thanks!


----------



## Kman3107

Win The Games You Want!

BioShock Infinite
Civ V
Battlefield 4
Grand Theft Auto 5
Black ops 2
Borderlands Franchise


----------



## Ben Quincy

Nice Contest









1. Arma 3 Alpha
2. Far Cry 3
3. Hitman: Absolution
4. Tomb Raider
5. Sims 3
6. Skyrim DLC's (Have orriginal)
7. Towns
8. Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## Zarcanov

1. CS-GO
2. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
3. Bioshock: Infinite


----------



## Welliam

In importance order:

1-Company of Heroes 2
2-BioShock Infinite
3-Call of Duty®: Black Ops II

Many Thanks


----------



## marc0053

Far cry 3
Dishonored
The walking dead
Arma 3 beta
Bioshock infinite
Assassin creed 3

Thanks


----------



## jimba86

Sleeping dogs
Far Cry 3
Just cause 2
Arma Collection (1 and 2)


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

Far Cry 3
Black Ops 2
Assassin's Creed III
Mark of the Ninja
The Walking Dead


----------



## iTurn

Tomb Raider (2013)
Torchlight 2

Thanks


----------



## sepheroth003

1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Metro Last Light
3, Euro Truck Simulator 2
4. Tomb Raider (2013)

Thanks


----------



## lolmont

Metro Last Light








Farcry 3


----------



## General123

Metro Last Light
Black ops II
Arma III
Sniper Ghost Warrior 2


----------



## popy2308

1. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
2. Counter Strike Complete Pack


----------



## f0reign3r

Bioshock Infinite
Crysis 3
Batman Arkham origins
Lost Planet 3
Tomb Raider


----------



## cgg123321

Bioshock Infinite

That is the only game I want to play


----------



## p33k

Thanks for giving away some games!

Metro: Last Light
Skyrim
Dishonored
Remember Me
Deadpool


----------



## matteymoo2

1. Farcry 3
2. Battlefield 3
3. GTA IV TBOGT
4. FSX Acceleration
5. ANNO 2070
6. Bioshock infinate


----------



## Atiesh

1. BioShock: Infinite
2. Tomb Raider
3. Metro: Last Night
4. Resident Evil Revelations
5. Resident Evil 6
6. Assassin's Creed III


----------



## KevinV

1. Tomb Raider
2. Dishonored


----------



## kelc

1: metro last light
2: call of duty black ops 2
3: counter strike GO


----------



## mutantmagnet

Bioshock Infinite
Assassin's Creed III
Spec Ops


----------



## phazer11

Well the games I want most (Two of which are expansions/DLC) are

1. The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim - Dawnguard

2. The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim - Dragonborn

3. Assassin's Creed III

Have a good day, and good luck all. Thanks to admin for doing this.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

1. BioShock Infinite
2. Dishonored
3. FTL
4. Kerbal Space Program
5. Borderlands 2
6. Far Cry 3
7. Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon


----------



## Friction

WOW! What an offer.

These are the games I would love to own.

Battlefield 4
Tomb Raider (2013)
Metro Last Light
Sniper 2: Ghost Warrior
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
Assassin's Creed III
Max Payne 3


----------



## Quadricwan

How have I never noticed this thread before!

1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Dishonoured
3. Metro Last light
4. Company of Heroes 2
5. Might and Magic Heroes 6
6. Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
7. Borderlands 2 DLC (I have the main game).


----------



## HanSomPa

1. Black Ops 2
2. Far Cry 3
3. Crysis
4. Modern Warfare 3
5. Killing Floor


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Great Contest

1) Assassin's Creed III: Deluxe Edition
2) XCOM: Enemy Unknown
3) Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gold Edition
4) Bioshock Infinite
5) Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II - Complete Pack


----------



## MikeMike86

Coolness, just a few off the top of my head.

1) Battlefield 4








2) Black Ops 1
3) Dead Space
4) Dead Space 2
3) Dead Space 3


----------



## DiamondRyce

Okay here is my list. Thanks in advance. Should be PM ing you soon.
1) Bioshock Infinite
2)Tomb Raider
3)Defiance
4) The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
5) Black Ops 2
6)Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare
7) Kerbal Space Program
8)Chivalry: Medieval Warfare


----------



## Faraz

Bioshock Infinite
DmC: Devil May Cry
Far Cry 3
Dishonored: The Knife of Dunwall
Alice: Madness Returns
Remember Me
Outlast
Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs
Rise of the Triad
Metro: Last Light
Saints Row IV


----------



## alchmyest

1.starlight inception
2. Far Cry 3
3. Borderlands 2
4. Mass effect 1&2
5. BioShock Infinite
6. Max Payne 3
7. arma 3
8. Hitman: Absolution
9. Age of empires 2
10.Counter-strike source
11. Eve online

thank, dude:thumb:


----------



## Babbalabba

All I want is Counter-Strike: Source!


----------



## yojofizz

Well, my computer sucks so here are the runable games...

1.Garry's mod
2.Portal 2
3.Arma 2
4.Arma 3


----------



## leafonthewind

my list:

Day-Z
Democracy 3
Overgrowth
Saints Row IV
Dishonored GOTY
Tropico 4
Starbound
Wasteland 2
Theif (2014)


----------



## d4rkr4in

1. CS:GO
2. Battlefield 3

That will be all, I have a magnificent rig but no games to play (besides some F2P ones haha)


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

In no particular order:

Bioshock: Infinite (now owned)
Black Ops II Season Pass
Far Cry 3 (now owned)
Borderlands 2
Dishonored
GTA IV; Complete edition
Tomb Raider (2013)
any Metal Gear
Assassin's Creed III or IV


----------



## DrBrogbo

Oh snap, this site has some amazing giveaways!

My list (not in order):
FarCry 3
FarCry 3: Blood Dragon
Bioshock Infinite
Dead Space 3
Mass Effect 3
Retrovirus
ClaDun x2
Primordia
Crysis 3
CoD: Black Ops 2
Path of Exile (one of the support packs, if that's allowed)

Thanks for the contest! Even the people that don't win still get a tiny sense of hope.


----------



## Kaiin2014

you are awesome for doing a giveaway like this

1. skyrim
2.assassins creed III
3.SW:KOTOR (you can't beat a classic)


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Wow how generous!









Games I'm really excited about and/or really want are: -

Bioshock Infinite
GRID 2
Skyrim
F1 2012
Dead Island: Riptide


----------



## do0ki3 pwns

1. COD blackops 2
2. Arma II combined ops
3. whatevs


----------



## prospectjp

1. Max Payne 3
2. Black Ops 2 Season Pass


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

This is an awesome giveaway my friend!

L.A Noire : The complete edition
Max Payne 3
Bioshock infinite
Borderlands 2
Tomb raider
Dishonored


----------



## solar0987

Has anyone won anything yet?

Details details!!


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

This would be a great time (because I'm trying to save for new parts) to grab some newer games!!

1. Crysis 3
2. Bioshock Infinite


----------



## danilon62

I´ve build a new machine, but the problem is that I don´t have many games to melt it like I want to do








In order:

1: The original DOS code for PAC-MAN
2: Arma III
3: Dead Island Riptide
4: Battlefield 4 (Preacces code)
5: Far Cry 3
6: The new Lara Croft game
7: Have a legal copy of GTA San Andreas


----------



## Desolator2B

1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Tomb Raider
3. Skyrim The Elder Scrolls
4. Defiance
5. Far Cry 3
6. Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
Good luck everyone!


----------



## ez12a

1. Torchlight 2


----------



## Sno

Thank you Mods!

1.Bioshock Infinite
2.Battlefield 4
3.Farcry 3


----------



## DawnBladeDN

Wow this sounds too good to be true!









Bioshock Infinite
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Street Fighter IV
Street Fighter X Tekken
Prototype
Prototype 2
Batman Arkham City
Call Of Duty: Black Ops
Call Of Duty: Black Ops II
Assassin's Creed III
Farcry 3


----------



## MadnessEye

Assassin Creed: Brotherhood
Assassin Creed 3
Bioshock Infinite
Borderlands 2
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Dishonored
Hitman: Absolution
Limbo
Max Payne 3
Orc Must Die! 2
Street Fighter X Tekken
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Tomb Raider (2013)
Torchlight 2
Total War: Shogun 2


----------



## MrJobs

-Bioshock Infinite
-Borderlands 2
-Dirt 3
-F1 2012


----------



## Thynsiia

1) Tomb Raider
2) Metro Last Light
3) Far cry 3- Blood Dragon


----------



## rock2702

1.Starcraft 2

2.Metro Last Light

3.Crysis 3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CreeperK1d

Skyrim
Showdown Effect 4-pack
Bioshock Infinite
Far Cry 3
Hitman Absolution
Torchlight 2
Tomb Raider
Kerbal Space Program
Xcom-Enemy Unknown
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Call Of Duty Black Ops 2
Thanks Admin for giving us this opportunity


----------



## feniks

pretty cool idea!









Metro Last Light
Civilization V expansion pack Brave New World
Crysis 3
Bioshock Infinite
Tomb Raider (bought at 75% off during Steam Summer sale)


----------



## DragonFang

Admin!

1. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
2. Arma 3
3. DmC: Devil May Cry
4. Far Cry 3
5. Call of Duty: Black Ops II
6. Dark Siders 1
7. Dark Siders 2
8. Street Fighter X Tekken
9. Tomb Raider
10. GTA IV


----------



## newmindsets

Battlefield 4
Counter Strike: GO
Far Cry 3
Half Life 1
Monaco
Portal 2
Skyrim
Tomb Raider

Admin wins all the awards


----------



## honam1021

I really want these games:
Portal 2
CS:GO
Poker Night 1


----------



## Mrcooks

Black ops 2
CS: GO
FC3
Portal (1&2)
bioshock infinite
Tomb raider.
bioshock 2
Devil may cry
Grid
Dirt (2&3)


----------



## ilovepcgaming

Battlefield 4
Metro Last Light
Farcry 3
Crysis 3


----------



## Nexo

Battle Field 3
ArmA3- combo
CS:GO


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

1. ARMA II: Combined Operations


----------



## jop14

GTA V
Fifa 14
Dayz standalone
Battlefield 4
NHL 14


----------



## Degree

Oh! I didn't know there was a thread like this, I could really use this chance to score a game for my bro









1. WoW Membership (for me and him to play together







)
2. League of Legends RP
3. Battlefield 4
4. CS:GO
5. GTA V
6. GW2

Those are the only thing of at the top of my head, I'll add as I learn what games he wants









Thanks for this!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I want GTA V

Tough luck for me I guess


----------



## keikei

Thank you for being so generous.









1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Grid 2
3. BF4


----------



## DeviousAddict

Wow this is pretty cool, so generous









1) Hitman Absolution
2) farcry 3
3) The new TombRaider
4) Metro: last light
5) Bioshock Infinate

Think thats enough anymore would just be greedy.
Cheers dude


----------



## .theMetal

Appreciate it Admin!

-Grid 2
-Farcry 3 Blood Dragon
-Tomb Raider
-Counter Strike GO
-ShootMania Storm
-Metro Last Light
-Bioshock Infinite
-DayZ
-Trackmania valley


----------



## feltadox1337

Thanks for the free games









1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Tomb Raider.
3 Hitman Absoluton
4. Skyrim + DLC's
5. Left 4 Dead 2
6. The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
7. Farcry 3
8. Farcry 3 Blood Dragon.


----------



## honam1021

Can people learn to read? They only giveaway steam games


----------



## exzacklyright

1. Bioshock Infinite
2. Tomb Raider.
3. BF4


----------



## danyuca

1. PennyArcade 3
2.Shootmania Storm
3. Psychonauts
4.S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl
5. Dues Ex GOY
6


----------



## newmindsets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danyuca*
> 
> 1. PennyArcade 3
> 2.Shootmania Storm
> 3. Psychonauts
> 4.S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl
> 5. Dues Ex GOY
> 6


If you want psychonauts as well as some other cool games, I suggest you check out the Humble Bundle going on right now! it's name your price!
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Dgeorge1617

1. Tomb Raider
2. Borderlands 2
3. Bioshock Infinite
4. Dishonored
Thanks! I love OCN contests!


----------



## dukeReinhardt

1. Super Street Fighter IV: AE
2. Machinarium
3. Dishonored
4. Left 4 Dead 2
5. Skyrim

Thanks!


----------



## failwheeldrive

Metro 2033...
Can't think of anything else lol. Thanks admin!


----------



## Nw0rb

-Grid 2


----------



## kelvintheiah

I would love to join this contest.

1.) Borderlands 2
2.) Dishonored
3.) Bioshock Infinite
4.) Crysis 3
5.) Far Cry 3
6.) Tomb Raider
7.) Torch Light 2
8.) Metro 2033
9.) Saints Row The Third
10.) Assassins Creed 3


----------



## FlyingBanana

Borderlands 2
Metro: Last Light
Skyrim
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3
Thanks admin


----------



## Twist86

In priority of what I desire









Arma II: Complete Collection
Left 4 Dead
The Orange Box (Half Life Combo Pack)
DayZ (Not released yet but I want it!)


----------



## Anthony20022

Here's my current list:

Metro: Last Light
Brave New World (Civ 5 DLC)
Dragonborn, Dawnguard, and Hearthfire (Skyrim DLC)
Borderlands
Dust: An Elysian Tail
The Orange Box
DmC: Devil May Cry
Crysis
CS: GO
Dirt 3
Starforge Alpha
Natural Selection 2
Cities in Motion 2


----------



## G2O415

1) Total War: Rome II
2) Saint's Row IV
3) Dishonored
4) Metro: Last Light

I'd like to thank the Administrator and OCN for this opportunity, wish everyone good luck and a congratulations to all winners and may you enjoy your prize!


----------



## uaedroid

Metro Last Light
Bioshock Infinite
Lego Lord of the Rings

Thank you Admin! Thank you OCN!


----------



## Paradox me

1. Dishonored
2. Shadowrun Returns
3. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
4. Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
5. Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition

Thanks.


----------



## agrims

So here it goes, my first ever contest!

1. Arma 3
2. DCS A-10C
3. Far Cry 3
I know, short list.. But hey, you gotta like what you want!


----------



## 222Panther222

1.The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
2.Borderland 2
3.Bioshock Infinite
4.Metro Last Light
5:Torchlight 2

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dctr

Thanks Admin, very kind of you indeed.
List goes as follows, no particular order.
Far Cry 3
Metro: Last Light
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Tomb Raider
Crysis 3


----------



## shilka

Strike Suit Zero
Grid 2

Plus what i already posted


----------



## ipv89

Thanks for the chance.

1.Bioshock infinite
2.Skyrim
3.Metro last light
4.Fable III
5.Dark
6.tomb raider


----------



## Dinnr

1)Counter-strike Source
2)Counter-strike GO
3)Farcry 3
4)Farcry 3 blood dragon
5)Star Wars Battlefront 2 (Lost my serial)


----------



## dr.evil

arma 3
counter strike global offensive
medal of honor warfigther
minecraft


----------



## Nous

GTA V

Rome Total War 2

Forgot BF 4.


----------



## Dirtylarry86

Grid 1
Counter strike global offensive
Dirt3
Dirt showdown
GT Legends
Arma 3 Alpha


----------



## oipunx

1- Metro Last Light
2- Resident Evil Revelations
3- Grid 2

None steam but would love to make emphasis

4- BF4
5- Watch Dogs
6- Beyond

Update: just got Metro Last Light.


----------



## astrallite

1. Resident Evil Revelations
2. GT5
3. Divine Divinity
4. Mass Effect Trilogy

Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## steelbom

Metro: Last Light
Dishonored
Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Edition
Thanks for the cool contest!


----------



## The Storm

Anyone win anything from this yet?


----------



## tyler31763

thanks for doing this

1. chivalry medieval warfare
2. defiance
3. skyrim
4. don't starve
5. Payday 2


----------



## GaMbi2004

Skyrim
Black Ops II
Far Cry 3
Portal 2
Max Payne 3
Hitman Absolution
Modern Warfare 3 packs (got the game, no packs)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> Skyrim
> Black Ops II
> Far Cry 3
> Portal 2
> Max Payne 3
> Hitman Absolution
> Modern Warfare 3 packs (got the game, no packs)


I approve of your avatar


----------



## amtbr

1) Bioshock Infinite
2) Metro Last Light
3) Dishonored
4) Battlefield 4


----------



## svenge

1) Bioshock Infinite
2) Borderlands 2


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for making an offer to OCN members!

1.Grid 2

2.Defiance

3. Metro Last Night

4. Remember Me

That's all i could think of. Wish there were cheaper games out there..


----------



## Makyl

1) Bioshock Infinite
2) Borderlands 2
3) Portal 2
4) Counter-strike GO
5) Dishonoured
6) Crysis 3


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Wish I'd seen this earlier. I should just start scouring your profile for new threads. In any case; let the begging begin!


Borderlands 2 DLC (All of them. If only a few then ordered by chronological release date).
TESV; Skyrim
Assassin's Creed III
Fallout: New Vegas

TESIV; Oblivioin
Thank you Admin for your always awesomesauce contests/giveaways! Hoping to win the ultimate rig contest so my phantom 410 isn't so lonely.

Good luck to all other entrants!


----------



## IChangedMyName

First, Id like to thank Admin for doing this

1) F1 2012
2) GRID 2
3) DiRT 3

I'm not sure why but I suddenly want to try out racing games


----------



## beezweeky

Umm, let's see now:


ArmA 3
ArmA X : Aniversary Edition
BioShock Infinite
Metro Last Light
Far Cry 3
Crysis 3
Saints Row IV
Battlefield 4
Dayz standalone when it comes out


Thanks for this Admin, this is cool. I should migrate through the forums more often instead of lurking in my usual spots. I've never even seen this section, haha!


----------



## john1016

Has anyone received a game yet?


----------



## blooder11181

nothing.


----------



## PedroC1999

Portal 2
Crysis 3
Battlefield 1/2/3
GTA V
Dirt 3
Far Cry 3
F1 2012/13
Borderlands 4
Far Cry 3
Metro Last Night

Thanks admin, you've given me the rig, now I just need the games


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Portal 2
> Crysis 3
> Battlefield 1/2/3
> GTA V
> Dirt 3
> Far Cry 3
> F1 2012/13
> Borderlands 4
> Far Cry 3
> Metro Last Night
> 
> Thanks admin, you've given me the rig, now I just need the games


Hi, Pedro. I don't want you to take this the wrong way or anything, but your 7950's didn't come with the game bundle. Just curious is all.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Hi, Pedro. I don't want you to take this the wrong way or anything, but your 7950's didn't come with the game bundle. Just curious is all.


No problem asking at all, no they didn't, their the PCS+, and neither game with ANY games


----------



## beezweeky

Ya got my PCS Myst used with no games. Good luck, and I can't wait to see your build up and running.


----------



## PedroC1999

The build log is in my sig, pop up and say something









When will the gam winners be announced?


----------



## VitalShot

1. Dishonored
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Tomb Raider
4. Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon
5. Chivalry Medieval Warfare
6. Borderlands 2 Season Pass
7. Skyrim Dragonborn DLC
8. Skyrim Dawnguard DLC
9. Metro Last Light
10. Natural Selection 2

Those are all I want for now. Thank you for giving us the chance to win stuff once again


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The build log is in my sig, pop up and say something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the gam winners be announced?


Yep, sure will. I think Admin does it randomly, not sure though as I've just found this thread recently.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The build log is in my sig, pop up and say something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the gam winners be announced?


This thread has been around since about the time of the Ultimate rig debuted, I havent seen the admin give a game out yet.


----------



## SeparateElite

1. Kerbal Space Program
2. Prison Architect
3. Assassins Creed 3
4. Far Cry 3
5. Company of Heroes 2


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> This thread has been around since about the time of the Ultimate rig debuted, I havent seen the admin give a game out yet.


I have received a game a few months ago. The winners are not announced in the thread, if you win you receive a PM or an email with the game key.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Yup...

Got my game months ago... There is no announcement, no PM, nothing... You just get a Steam message telling you that Admin sent you a free game.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> I have received a game a few months ago. The winners are not announced in the thread, if you win you receive a PM or an email with the game key.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx*
> 
> Yup...
> 
> Got my game months ago... There is no announcement, no PM, nothing... You just get a Steam message telling you that Admin sent you a free game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> I have received a game a few months ago. The winners are not announced in the thread, if you win you receive a PM or an email with the game key.


Awesome, its nice to know they are doing this. Thanks for the heads up:thumb:


----------



## CBZ323

Short list:

Metro: Last light

Total War: Rome II

Call of Duty: Ghosts

Crusader Kings II: The old gods DLC


----------



## YuR!34

1 CoD Black Ops 1& 2 : ghosts
2 Metro :last light
3 GTA lV
4 Crysis 3
5 Bioshock infinite

thnx for the possibility to extend our assortiment.......


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

...okay, YOU ARE THE NICEST/RICHEST GUY ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH SIR.
I recognize you from the "win your ultimate rig" thread









Lets see.... :
1. COD : Ghosts
2. BF3 + DLCs
3. GTA lV or V
4. COD : MW3 + DLCs


----------



## dw.shift

Far Cry 3
Might & Magic: Heroes VI
Might & Magic: Heroes VI: Shades of Darkness

tnx!

edit:
Removing Heroes VI and SoD from my list.

update:
- Far Cry 3


----------



## Nomad692000

Metro: Last light

Tomb Raider (2013)

Call of Duty: Ghosts

Skyrim Legendary edition

ArmA 3

Give it a shot here. Thanks Admin


----------



## dr.evil

1- rising storm

2- Black Ops II

3- ArmA 3

4- Counter-strike GO


----------



## PCunicorn

1. Battlefield 4
2. Metro Last Light
3. Saints Row IV
4. Counter Strike Go
5. Simcity
6. And COD game, MW1 (COD 4) and up, though if I had a choice, Black Ops 2.
7. Tribes Ascend GOTY

Thanks for the contest


----------



## tDAK

My short list









1. Magic the gathering duels of the planeswalkers 2014
2. CoD Black Ops 2


----------



## XgenZeepee

Never played with such awesome graphics games so this is a chance for me to play some...

Far Cry 3
Skyrim
The Witcher 2
Sleeping Dogs
Bioshock Infinite
DmC: Devil May Cry(2013)
Grid 2
NFS Rival
Dishonored
Batman: Arkham City
Final Fantasy XIV Online: A Realm Reborn
Watch Dogs
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist


----------



## Draven

Bump for interest


----------



## TK421

1. MW2
2. MW1

Used to be a console player, I wanna see how these games run on PC.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1. MW2
> 2. MW1
> 
> Used to be a console player, I wanna see how these games run on PC.


even a pc from 2008 run it at 250 fps i use to play mw1 with gts 250, 250 fps easy!


----------



## andrews2547

I got 800-900 FPS maxed out at 1920x1080 in MW1 with my sig rig.


----------



## dr.evil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I got 800-900 FPS maxed out at 1920x1080 in MW1 with my sig rig.


800 fps can make it with a console command, that engine is old not need anything powa for this


----------



## Deathmechanic

Skyrim Legendary Edition or standard edition
Metro: Last Light
Starwars Empire at War Gold Edition
Terran Conflict Albion Prelude
Don't Starve
Rising Storm

Thank you!


----------



## mxthunder

the new Tomb Raider

skyrim: dragonborn expansion

COD: Black Ops 2

Assasins Creed 3


----------



## fragamemnon

Kerbal Space Program


----------



## Polska

In order from most to least wanted!

Planetary Annihilation
Company of Heroes 2
Prototype 2
The Walking Dead


----------



## AlDyer

1. Garry's mod
2. Kerbal Space program


----------



## dr.evil

1- counter strike:go
2- arma III beta
3- batlefield 4
4- arma II complete edition
5- cod: ghost
6- titanfall


----------



## James4832

Borderlands 2 Season Pass
Company of Heroes 2
Arma 2 Complete Edition
Garry's Mod
Skyrim DLC's (Hearthfire, Dawnguard, Dragonborn)


----------



## quekyt

The Witcher 2

Tomb Raider

BioShock Infinite

Devil Mary Cry

Sleeping Dogs

Skyrim Legendary Edition

Borderlands 2


----------



## PCBuilder94

XCom Enemy Unknown
Dawn of War II Expansions
Tomb Raider
All the Star Wars game
Dark Souls
Resident Evil
Bioshock Infinite
Kingdoms of Amalur
Dead Island
Hitman Absolution
Crysis
Call of Duty Black Ops II


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

DmC Devil May Cry
counter strike:go
Resident Evil 6
Company of Heroes 2
Resident Evil Revelations


----------



## PMan007

Assassin Creed 4 Deluxe
Batman Origin
Watch Dogs
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Bioshock Infinte Season pass
Borderland 2 Season Pass
Dishonored GOTY Edition
COD Black Ops II

and GTA V PC....someday!!!

Edited during Steam Summer Sale








Edited again on August 27th
And again on November 2nd


----------



## iNcontroL

Metro: Last Light


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Metro: Last Night











AHahahahahaha mate, hahhahahaha you cracked me up!









Is that a hentai game?


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHahahahahaha mate, hahhahahaha you cracked me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a hentai game?


ROFL That's what I got for posting at 2am. If they ever decide to make a porn spin off, at least they got a good name.


----------



## xinpig

1. The Witcher 2
2. Metro 2033 Last Light
3. Star Conflict Elite Pilot Pack


----------



## Shrak

Could have swore I posted here a while ago but search says not... unless I'm just imagining things again, wouldn't be the first time... any ways my simple list;

1. Half-Life Complete
2. Planetary Annihilation
3. Democracy 3
4. Final Fantasy VIII


----------



## aneesh99

A copy paste job from my Steam wishlist








Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
The Sims 3 DLCs
Garry's Mod
Arma 3 Beta (or Arma 3 if released at going time)

And these if unreleased games can be submitted (provided they hit Steam as well!)
Watchdogs
Destiny (if it ever reaches PC)
The Division (if it ever reaches PC)


----------



## Nukelear

battlefield 3
crysis 3
sleeping dogs


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> battlefield 3
> crysis 3
> sleeping dogs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 1) Post a list of games you would love to own - that are available on *Steam*.


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aneesh99*
> 
> A copy paste job from my Steam wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
> The Sims 3 DLCs
> Garry's Mod
> Arma 3 Beta
> 
> And these if unreleased games can be submitted
> BF4
> Watchdogs
> Titanfall
> Destiny (if it ever reaches PC)
> The Division (if it ever reaches PC)


Must be available on steam...bf4 will be for origin only titanfall most likely will be too..


----------



## aneesh99

Ahh, my bad, typical later night eyes, time to edit


----------



## 161029

BIT.TRIP Presents... Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien
Element4l
Monaco: What's Yours Is Mine
Mark of the Ninja
Blade Symphony
FEZ 2 Cancelled.








FEZ (finished it but don't own it; preferably from the Polytron Humble Store Widget)
Thomas was Alone
Starbound
Proteus
Osmos
Listed from most wanted to not as wanted but still wanted.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


sorry...

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## DownTown

I just want one game... because I know I will probably play this everyday. I lost my l/p to the older version of trackmania.. and the company ownership changed like 3 times:

1.) Trackmania Valley

or anything Trackmania


----------



## CryingStar

I only realy want/love one game:

Carmageddon


----------



## mothow

Id like
The walking Dead survival instincts

Hitman Absolution

Maxpayne 3

Tomb Raider(latest)


----------



## aznpersuazn

Just updated my list. Has anyone even won a game yet?


----------



## goat

Tomb raider (2013 one)
Torchlight 2
CIvilization 5
bioshock infinite
Borderlands 2
resident evil 6
resident evil revelations


----------



## Youbetternot

1. Deadpool
2. The elders scroll V: Skyrim legendary edition
3. Borderlands 2
4. Fry cry 3
5. Dishonored
6. sleeping dogs
7. BioShock Infinite


----------



## Aspateer

call of duty black ops/black ops 2
payday 2
Mortal Kombat Komplete
Baldurs Gate EE
Poker night/poker night 2
Dead Island Riptide
Rage
Doom 3 BFG Edition
Street Fighter 4
Super Street fighter 4 AE
Street Figher x Tekken


----------



## dw.shift

delete


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dw.shift*
> 
> Removing Heroes VI and SoD from my list.
> 
> update:
> - Far Cry 3


Edit your original post.


----------



## -HITMAN-

COD : Ghosts / Black Ops II


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-HITMAN-*
> 
> COD : Ghosts / Black Ops II


You sure are having fun in the freebies section aren't you?...


----------



## dw.shift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Edit your original post.


Tnx, didn't know i can still do that


----------



## MKUL7R4

The one game I would really like is Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition (Or Street Fighter IV). Awesome promo OCnet!


----------



## Pakmand

1. Borderland 2
2. Tomb Raider
3. Saints Row IV
4. Farcry 3
5. Hitman: Absolution
6. Trine: 2


----------



## FNG-Protogenic

XCOMeclassified
Fallout 3
Morrowind

Simple man with simple needs :F
No specific order.


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello OCN,

Me, GxStorm and a few others are developing a professional realizm mod for GTA IV, we are in deep need for new testers, please drop by, and help us test, develop and improve our modification, ALL help would be greatly appreciated. No monster rig is needed, it runs on mid range PC's too!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380967/gta-proreal-mod-release/0_40

Thanks You for taking a look


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Interesting.


----------



## epkoc

crysis 3
left 4 dead 2
The Elder Scrolls V skyrim


----------



## thanos999

total war Rome 2
metro last light
company off heroes 2
tomb raider
ive just made myself skint by buying this and a new 1000w psu that hasent arrived yet so im ready for them i just cant afford them being unemployed has taken me 10 mounths to save up for the new parts


----------



## AtomTM

Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3
Rising Storm
Defiance
Company Of Heroes

Thanks for giving each of us a chance, Admin. You Rock!

Cheers

EDiT - Updated a few games


----------



## neo565

Call Of Duty: MW3
Portal 2
Far Cry 3


----------



## YannSD

The games I would like to have are:

F1 2013
Arma II Combined Operation (For Dayz, I want to try it out)
Thank you


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Arma III beta

ありがと！


----------



## over-9000

1.The Elder Scrolls Skyrim Legendary Edition
2. Max Payne
3.Call of Duty Black Ops 2
4.Mirrors Edge
5.Batman Arkham City Goty Edition
6.Dirt 3
7.F1 2012


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Thank you for doing things like this!

Dishonored.
Far Cry 3.
BioShock Infinite
CoD: Black Ops II
Darkfall: Unholy Wars
Arma II
Metro Last Light
Borderlands 2
Crysis 3

Battlefield 4 / CoD: Ghosts(Pre-Order)


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jwilliams01207*
> 
> Thank you for doing things like this!
> 
> Dishonored.
> Far Cry 3.
> BioShock Infinite
> CoD: Black Ops II
> Darkfall: Unholy Wars
> Arma II
> Metro Last Light
> Borderlands 2
> Crysis 3
> 
> Battlefield 4 / CoD: Ghosts(Pre-Order)


Have to be available on steam so BF4 is out


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Thanks for the chance Admin. Here is my list. I dont plan on updating this list because at this point I cant afford any of these so here is my one and only list.

Metro Last Light
Dishonored
Assassin's Creed III

*preorders for this month
*
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist


----------



## ryanbob1234

1) Bioshock Infinite
2) Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon
3) F1 2013

Thanks


----------



## slothiraptor

Arma 3 (I want this the most







)
Far Cry 3
Metro Last Light
Company of Heroes 2


----------



## wanderer000

Sweet dude! I hope I get picked!


Far Cry 3
Tomb Raider
Batman Origins


----------



## Slightly skewed

Any chance we could see this move to games on Origin as well?


----------



## ijnek

1. Civ 5 Brave New World
2. Payday 2
3. Bioshock Infinite

Will definitely keep this up to date :3


----------



## jbgonzo

1: Call of Duty Ghosts
2: Lost Planet 3
3: Saints Row IV
4: Splinter Cell Blacklist


----------



## DrGroove

1. Call of Duty Ghosts
2. Splinter Cell: Blacklist
3. Rome Total War 2


----------



## mav2000

1. Anno 2070
2. Metro Last Light
3. Crysis 3


----------



## Quasimojo

Awesome promo, Admin. Much appreciated.

1. Anno 2070
2. Arma III
3. The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
4. Civilization V Gold Edition


----------



## Jaapi

Cool!

1. Company of heroes 2
2. Skullgirls
3. Total war Rome 2
4. Arma 3


----------



## Jaapi

DP


----------



## Nonehxc

Nice contest. This is my list:

1. Bioshock 2: Minerva's Den DLC(when on Steam)
2. Borderlands 2 & All DLCs
3. Metro: Last Light


----------



## SSDdrivei7

Skyrim Legendary edition


----------



## dougb62

Tomb Raider (2013)
Far Cry 3
F1 2012
Hitman: Absolution


----------



## Frosch

Natural Selection 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist
ARMA 3
COD Ghost


----------



## dr.evil

CS:GO
COD: BLACK OPS 2/GHOST
ARMA III


----------



## Thunderclap

Let's see...


Lost Planet 3
Call of Duty: Ghosts
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist
Borderlands 2
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition


----------



## gdubc

Here's mine:
Call of Duty Ghosts
Metro Last Light
Splinter Cell Blacklist
Arma 3
Far Cry 3
Crysis 3
Tomb Raider (2013)

Another awesome contest!!! Thanks OCN!!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Here's mine:
> Call of Duty Ghosts
> Metro Last Light
> Battlefield 3 Deluxe edition
> Splinter Cell Blacklist
> Arma 3
> Far Cry 3
> Crysis 3
> Tomb Raider (2013)
> 
> Another awesome contest!!! Thanks OCN!!


Must be available on steam.
Bf3 is origin only


----------



## ASO7

Call of Duty Ghosts
Metro Last Light
Batman Arkham Origins
Resident Evil Revelations
Resident Evil 6
Bioshock Infinite
Splinter Cell Blacklist
Dishonored
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow


----------



## Celcius

The Witcher 2
Call of Duty Ghosts
The Witcher 3
King of Fighters XIII
The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion GOTY edition


----------



## AlbinoRhino99

I really appreciate what you're doing for everybody. Some people have a tight budget and can't afford new games all the time:thumb:

- Skyrim (any version but legendary preferred)
- Dirt 3
- Splinter Cell: Blacklist
- Tomb Raider 2013
- Left 4 Dead 2
- Far Cry 3
- Fallout New Vegas
- 007 Legends
- Formula F1
- Call of Duty Black Ops
- Saints Row 4
- Borderlands 2
- BioShock Infinite
- Z3TA+ 2
- Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs

Thanks again, and congratz to the winners!


----------



## Cruze

Thanks for doing this!









1. Watch Dogs
2. Splinter Cell: Blacklist
3. Arma III


----------



## $ilent

Thanks admin!

I would love to get any of the following games:

1. Battlefield 4
2. Fifa 14
3. Titanfall

If and when they come out


----------



## Wattser93

Incredipede
Saints Row 4

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks admin!
> 
> I would love to get any of the following games:
> 
> 1. Battlefield 4
> 2. Fifa 14
> 3. Titanfall
> 
> If and when they come out


Must be available on Steam


----------



## knightins

Based on my current steam games wishlist, I would love to get :

- Saints Row IV
- Crusader Kings 2
- Anno 2070

Thanks !


----------



## dan4ico

1.Counter-Strike:Global Offensive
2.Arma 3


----------



## HiddenAKN

1. Long Live The Queen
2. Fortune Summoners


----------



## rievhardt

1: Dead Space 2
2: Outlast

thanks


----------



## Mortisangelica

BioShock Infinite
dishonored
Space hulk
Far cry 3
Shadowrun returns
cliffs of dover


----------



## Marafice Eye

There's only 2 games I'd really like right now out of my massive wishlist on Steam.

1. Audiosurf 2 (freakin love the first one)
2. Splinter Cell Blacklist (big Splinter Cell fan, hear generally good things about this one.)


----------



## teh_kurby

All I want is:
Counter-Strike:Global Offensive


----------



## saarth

Skyrim
F1 2013


----------



## ScottyP

Assassin's Creed 4
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst
Scribblenauts Unmasked: A DC Comics Adventure
Splinter Cell Blacklist
Cook, Serve, Delicious!
Democracy 3


----------



## george241312

Thank you admin for having this contest.









1.CoD: Ghosts
2.Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag
3.Tomb Raider (2013)

If am fortunate enough to get picked, only one would be enough.


----------



## sizzflair

1. CS:GO
2. Sim City 5
3. Arma 3
4. Battlefield 4


----------



## M2NSLI

Far Cry 3
Arma 3
F1 2013


----------



## zemco999

Dayz
Nether
Payday 2
GTA V (when released)
Skyrim
Arma 3
Rust


----------



## PsykotikDragon

I appreciate the opportunity you're giving us to have even more fun w/ what free time we may have available to us lol!
here's the games I currently have on my Steam wishlist that I'd love the most to have...

Shadowrun Returns
Payday 2
Ace of Spades
in order of most wanted.

Thanks again for this promotion/contest/giveaway.


----------



## AdamButcher

Thanks a lot for this great opportunity!

Games:
1. Call of Duty: Ghosts (Most wanted!)
2. Assassin's Creed: Black Flag

These are the only games on Steam I'm looking forward to currently, especially Ghosts, and both are available for pre-purchase.

I will be very grateful if I'm chosen, thanks again!


----------



## Crouch

This is great! Here's my list :

1)Call of Duty : Ghosts
2)Payday 2
3) Assassins Creed 4 : Black Flag
4)Audio Surf 2

Thanks for this great opportunity


----------



## FeelKun

Lol, I love this forum.

Call of duty : Ghost
Assassin creed 4
Total-War Rome 2
Batman Origins


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Call of duty: Ghosts
Assassins creed: 4
Counter Strike Global Offensive
Grand theft Auto 5

This is so rad, thanks!


----------



## willll162904

Call of Duty: Ghosts
Assassins Creed: 4
Battlefield 4
Thanks!


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Lol, I love this forum.
> 
> Battlefield 4
> Call of duty : Ghost
> Assassin creed 4
> Total-War Rome 2
> Batman Origins


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> Call of Duty: Ghosts
> Assassins Creed: 4
> Battlefield 4
> Thanks!


Must be available on steam.....BF4=origin only


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Must be available on steam.....BF4=origin only


oops! thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Destrto

Black Ops II
HAWX 2
CoD: Ghosts
Borderlands 2: GoTY
X: Rebirth

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## wildfire99

1. Dark Souls
2. Borderlands 2

Thanks admin things like this make this forum great


----------



## mhah

Call of Duty: Ghosts
Assassin creed 4
Black Ops II
Borderlands 2
Counter Strike: Complete Pack
Far Cry 3

Thank you


----------



## HPE1000

Welcome to ocn


----------



## mhah

Thanks man


----------



## 03artist

Call of duty : ghosts
Dark souls
Sim city 5
Torchlight 2


----------



## Ben Quincy

This is awesome, thanks admin,

1. Arma 3
2. Spacebase DF-9
3. Kerbal Space Program
4. Stanleys Parable
5. Towns


----------



## dodgyr

1. Dawn of Fantasy : Kingdom Wars
2. Darkfall Unholy Wars
3. Democracy 3
4. Agarest : Generations of War
5. Prison Architect 12

Thanks for this! No order, anything at all is appreciated!


----------



## MastrChiefMoe

1: Call of duty Ghosts
2: Assassins Creed IV Black Flag


----------



## sasuke256

Hi









The list is in order :

Grand Theft Auto 5 (when it's released)
Watch Dogs
Naruto UNS 3 Full Burst
Titanfall
Batman arkham Origins
CS:Go (complete pack ?)
Skyrim

edit : buyed COD ghosts when abroad for a visit to the family


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The list is
> 
> Battlefield 4
> Grand Theft Auto 5 (when it's released)
> Naruto UNS 3 Full Burst
> Watch Dogs


I repeat....steam games...bf4 is origin only


----------



## DuckySchmucky

Kerbal Space Program
Skyrim Game of the Year Edition
The Dead Linger
Outlast
Spacebase DF-9
Volgarr the Viking
Damned
1953 - KGB Unleashed
Kenshi
Shattered Horizon
Arma 3
Blade Symphony
Star Forge Alpha
Doom 3
Battlefield 4
The Stanley Parable
Gone Home
Sir, you are being hunted
Call of Duty: Ghosts
The Wolf Among Us
Bioshock Infinite
Metro Last Light
Primal Carnage


----------



## RRDGames

The stanley parable
the wolf among us
the walking dead
batman arkham city
batman arkham origins
bioshock infinate
metro last light
Dues ex: human revolution
ironclad tactics
dont starve
demonicon
skyrim game of the year edition
final fantasy VII
toe jam & earl
shadow man
resident evil 5
resident evil 6


----------



## Maliktwohundred

Any game really would do as i do not actually have any games on steam besides black mesa.
but for my top games-

xcom enemy unknown
skyrim legendary edition
half life 2 with episodes 1 & 2 so i can play with the cinematic mod
batman arkham origins which just came out!
or either of the fist batman games
either of the mass effect games
the walking dead 400 days its the its only episode i haven't played
fallout new vegas ultimate edition
gta 4 complete edition


----------



## djthrottleboi

1. fallout 3 goty i know its old but i still want it lol i been getting other stuff already
2.enclave
3.train simulator 2014

those 3 will keep me satisfied i have a lot of big names i want the little name games.


----------



## SLOWION

Call of Duty: Ghosts
Assassins Creed IV Black Flag
Batman: Arkham Origins
NBA 2K14


----------



## Tomv9

Thanks!

1)Battlefield 4
2)Assasin's Creed 4
3)Elder Schrolls Skyrim
4)Counter Strike Global Offensive
5)Dirt 3
6)Mass Effect 1&2
7)Call of Duty Ghost
8)Batman Arkham Origins
9)Metro Last Light
10)Bioshock games (Newest to oldest)


----------



## Azefore

Not too many but a list none the less:

1). Payday 2

2). Call of Duty: Ghosts

3). Nether


----------



## Jaapi

1 Assassins creed black flag
2 Nether
2 company of heroes 2


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomv9*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 1)Battlefield 4
> 2)Assasin's Creed 4
> 3)Elder Schrolls Skyrim
> 4)Counter Strike Global Offensive
> 5)Dirt 3
> 6)Mass Effect 1&2
> 7)Call of Duty Ghost
> 8)Batman Arkham Origins
> 9)Metro Last Light
> 10)Bioshock games (Newest to oldest)


BF4 is Origin only.....games must be available on steam


----------



## robE

Such a wonderfull topic!

1. Call of duty Ghosts Season Pass
2. Football manager 2014
3. Bioshock Infinite
4. Borderlands 2


----------



## ndtoan

Call of duty Ghosts


----------



## nazarein

1. Assassins Creed 3
2. Assassins Creed 4
3. Half Life
4. Half Life 2
5. Portal
6. Portal 2 (a friend just bought me this one)
7. Mass Effect
8. Mass Effect 2

I only just started my Steam collection, as my list reflects pretty well. I only have 8 steam games currently, 4 of which where free.


----------



## rievhardt

War of the Vikings
http://store.steampowered.com/app/234530/?snr=1_7_15__13

please


----------



## avelltech

Games I really want!









1- Call of Duty: Ghost
2. Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag
3. Batman: Arkham Origins
4. F1 2013


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avelltech*
> 
> Games I really want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Call of Duty: Ghost
> 
> 2. Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag
> 
> 3. Batman: Arkham Origins
> 
> 4. F1 2013


i dont know why but i played ac and didn't like it


----------



## Sparda09

i have skyrim but no DLC so if thats an option then

all skyrim DLC - if possible

CoD - Ghost
Assasins creed: black flag
borderlands 2

i will revise my list once i am able to get home and check my steam.

Thanks for the great opportunity!


----------



## HPE1000

Call of Duty: Ghosts

Why not


----------



## Triniboi82

1. Batman Arkham Origins

2. Arma 3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> 1. Batman Arkham Origins
> 
> 2. Arma 3


if i'm an assasin i want more freedom i want to do it how i want to an ac is limited


----------



## amd655

Wow another fantastic thread by Admin









My short list.
*Call of Duty: GHOSTS*
*Batman Arkham Origins*
*Far Cry 3*
*All of the Dirt games* I now have Dirt 2.
*F1 2013*
*Bioshock Infinite*
*Tomb Raider 2013*
*Tomb Raider Chronicles*


----------



## Passion

Thank you admin!









1 - Call of Duty: Ghosts
2 - Arma 3
3 - Nether
4 - EVE Online
5 - Age of Empires II HD


----------



## BWAS1000

Battlefield 3
Need For Speed:Shift
Shift 2:unleashed
Need For Speed:Undercover
Call of Duty 4:Modern Warfare.
Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Battlefield 3
> Need For Speed:Shift
> Shift 2:unleashed
> Need For Speed:Undercover
> Call of Duty 4:Modern Warfare.
> Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2


Please read Original Post....Steam games...

battlefield 3 is origin only


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dgeorge1617*
> 
> Please read Original Post....Steam games...
> 
> battlefield 3 is origin only


Really, I friend of mine had it on steam, guess he just launched it through steam. Fine then
Battlefield:Bad Company 2
Need For Speed:Shift
Shift 2:unleashed
Need For Speed:Undercover
Call of Duty 4:Modern Warfare.
Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Really, I friend of mine had it on steam, guess he just launched it through steam. Fine then
> 
> Battlefield:Bad Company 2
> 
> Need For Speed:Shift
> 
> Shift 2:unleashed
> 
> Need For Speed:Undercover
> 
> Call of Duty 4:Modern Warfare.
> 
> Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2


yep he added non steam game its what i did


----------



## Alphonze

Here goes!

State of Decay
Outlast
Assassin's Creed IV: Blackflag


----------



## Crouch

Thanks for the opportunity!

Assassins Creed 4
Call of Duty Ghosts
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Wow another fantastic thread by Admin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My short list.
> *Call of Duty: GHOSTS*
> *Batman Arkham Origins*
> *Far Cry 3*
> *All of the Dirt games* Dirt 2 i now have.
> *F1 2013*
> *Bioshock Infinite*
> *Tomb Raider 2013*
> *Tomb Raider Chronicles*


I now have Dirt 2 and F1 2012.


----------



## gameworm

1. Rogue Legacy
2. The Stanley Parable
3. Space Pirates and Zombies


----------



## MocoIMO

Assassin's Creed: Black Flag
Thief
Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition
Scribblenauts Unmasked: A DC Comics Adventure
Day Z
Skyrim Legendary

ty for the chance









Dragon Age: Origins Ult Edition - Purchased thanks to a fellow OCN member








Metro Last Light - Purchased
Batman Arkham Origins - Purchased


----------



## [email protected]

Cities XL 2012
Far Cry 3
Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag
Assassin's Creed III
Assassin's Creed Revalations
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Call of Duty: Ghosts
GRID 2
F1 2013
Train Simulator 2014
Civilizations V
Metro 2033
Metro: Last Light
Thanks!


----------



## unknown601

What a great idea.









Here goes! i have the shortest list









*Kerbal Space Program*


----------



## sipchen

Battlefield 4
Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## BWAS1000

Screw it - Pics>words


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw it - Pics>words


rofl that is creative lol


----------



## 74razor

The two games I wouldn't mind winning:

Assassins Creed 4
Call of Duty Ghosts

Thank you.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I now have Dirt 2 and F1 2012.


Update, i now also have Far Cry 3.


----------



## krisz9

hope this is still going on! Thank you for being awesome!

outlast
fallout 3
far cry 3
tomb raider
_coming soon_: thief


----------



## BWAS1000

Oh yeah, I got NFS Undercover on a sale recently, so don't bother with that.


----------



## barkinos98

Should update this list, last submission from february








Current list is:

-GMod
-Current Need For Speeds (any of them)
-Thomas was Alone
-Faster than Light

and yeah thats pretty much what i want


----------



## Rar4f

Majesty 2 collection
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Two Worlds 2
Mount & Blade with Warband expansion
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
Darksiders 2
The Sherlock Holmes Collection


----------



## malzmidx

1. Left for Dead 1 or 2
2. Payday 2
3. Call of duty ghosts
4. Assasins creed 4
5. Deus Ex
6. Fallout new vegas
7. D&D Baldurs gate 2
8. Dragon age origins


----------



## fuloran1

Assassins Creed 4
DayZ standalone
Sherlock Holmes collection


----------



## Ramki7

Hmmm.....Games i'd like to win

Cod Ghosts

Rocksmith 2014 Edition

Battlefield 4 (yea i know it's kinda old)


----------



## Dgeorge1617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramki7*
> 
> Hmmm.....Games i'd like to win
> 
> Cod Ghosts
> 
> Rocksmith 2014 Edition
> 
> Battlefield 4 (yea i know it's kinda old)


Battlefield 4 is Origin only. This is for steam only


----------



## Draven

Updated my picks maybe I'll get lucky during the Steam Sale


----------



## Sin100

Updated my list, and thank you for the opportunity admin







.


----------



## decimator

Splinter Cell: Blacklist
Assassin's Creed IV
Metro: Last Light

Thanks, admin







.


----------



## Jagerking666

1. Assassins Creed Black Flag
2. Saints Row IV
3. Borderlands 2
4. Bioshock Infinite
5.Half-Life Complete


----------



## OJX

1. The Walking Dead: Season 2
2. Far Cry 3
3. Assassin's Creed Black Flag
4. The Stanley Parable


----------



## himwhoscalledim

Not much I am looking for at the moment but boy do I love steam (always something on there).

Planetary Annihilation
Elders Scrolls Anthology


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Buy me stuff and you'll be my best friend







[UPDATED]

-GTA V
-Titanfall
-Bioshock Infinite
-DayZ
-Borderlands 2
-Saints Row IV


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Buy me stuff and you'll be my best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Mass Effect (1 and/or 2)
> -BF4


BF4 is not a Steam game just Origin.


----------



## Ramki7

Games i'd like to win (updated)

1) Cod Ghosts
2) Rocksmith 2014 Edition & Rocksmith 2014 Disc Import Tool
3) Assins Creed Black Flag
4) Far Cry 3
5) Hitman Absolution


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My top 10 on the wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Hitman Absolution
> 2) Tomb Raider
> 3) DmC: Devil May Cry
> 4) Bioshock Infinite
> 5) Assassin's Creed III
> 6) Far Cry 3
> 7) Sleeping Dogs
> 8) Dark Souls
> 9) Max Payne 3
> 10) Alan Wake
> 
> 
> 
> Updated List:
> 1) DmC: Devil May Cry
> 2) Bioshock Infinite
> 3) Assassin's Creed III
> 4) Far Cry 3
> 5) Dark Souls
> 6) Max Payne 3
> 7) The Darkness II
> 8) L.A. Noire
> 9) Alice: Madness Returns
> 10) Prototype 2


Updated my list







.


----------



## KrisszKhaos

*Game I want:* DayZ

This is the only game that I want, thank you !


----------



## Lhino

1. DayZ
2.The Wolf Among us
3. Brothers- A Tale of Two Sons
4. The Stanley Parable
5. Wasteland 2
6. Rayman Legends
7. Grim Dawn

Thanks!


----------



## darkshockwave

LOL I'll try..
1)Batman Arkham Origins
2)Bioshock Infinite
3)Assassin's Creed (any would be ok)
or
4) Call of Duty: Ghost

Thanks..


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Black Flag
> Thief
> Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition
> Scribblenauts Unmasked: A DC Comics Adventure
> Day Z
> Skyrim Legendary
> 
> ty for the chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Age: Origins Ult Edition - Purchased thanks to a fellow OCN member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro Last Light - Purchased
> Batman Arkham Origins - Purchased


Updated


----------



## sasuke256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasuke256*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The list is in order :
> 
> Grand Theft Auto 5 (when it's released)
> Watch Dogs
> Naruto UNS 3 Full Burst
> Titanfall
> Batman arkham Origins
> Assassins Creed 4 black flag
> CS:Go (complete pack ?)
> Skyrim
> 
> edit : buyed COD ghosts when abroad for a visit to the family


updated


----------



## Welliam

Call of Duty: Ghosts

Thanks


----------



## PrimeSLP

Skyrim
Batman Arkham Origins
Assassin Creed 4
DayZ


----------



## Jessichuu

UPDATED 02/18/2014

1.) Skyrim
2.) Octodad: Dadliest Catch
3.) Gone Home
4.) Dayz
5.) Counter-strike








Thanks


----------



## fatmario

1. Dayz

Only game I want









thanks


----------



## Archea47

1. Bioshock Infinite Season Pass (Just the DLCs)
2. XCOM Enemy Within (Just the DLC)
3. Papers Please

You da admin!


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Assassin Creed 4 Deluxe
> Batman Origin
> Watch Dogs
> Euro Truck Simulator 2
> Bioshock Infinte Season pass
> Borderland 2 Season Pass
> Dishonored GOTY Edition
> COD Black Ops II
> 
> and GTA V PC....someday!!!
> 
> Edited during Steam Summer Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited again on August 27th
> And again on November 2nd


Edited January 10th, 2014 :

Watch Dogs
Euro Truck Simulator 2
Batman Arkham Origin Season Pass
Bioshock Infinte Season pass
Borderland 2 Season Pass
Dishonored GOTY Edition
COD Black Ops II

and GTA V PC....someday!!!


----------



## Series60

EDIT:Currently not needing any game thanks!


----------



## Kronos24

1. Tomb Raider
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Metro: Last Light
4. Assassin's Creed IV: Blackflag
5. Skyrim

Thanks


----------



## Az7ech

1.Metro: Last Light
2.Call of Duty 4
3.Dayz SA Early acces
4.BioShock: Infinite

Thanks


----------



## 4LC4PON3

right now I cant even afford a Free game so ill give this a shot. Thanks

1. Batman origins

2. Assassins Creed Black Flag


----------



## djthrottleboi

My list has changed i just want Batman Arkham City.


----------



## mav2000

Updating my list to:

Metro Last Light
Assassins Creed IV


----------



## Gamersunited22

1. Tomb Raider
2. Bioshock Infinite
3. Metro: Last Light
4. Assassin's Creed IV: Blackflag
5. Skyrim

<3


----------



## Xtrem3

Nice contest. My options:

1) When it comes out: Watchdogs

2) Batman Arkham Origins

3) Metro Last light

4) Assassins Creed IV

Thanks for the contest


----------



## Hacker90

Call of duty Ghosts
Batman Arkham origins
Farcry 3

Anyone of that will do


----------



## Paradigm84

_Currently available:_

Bioshock Infinite
Batman: Arkham Origins
_Coming soon:_

Titanfall (PC)
GTA V (PC)


----------



## XEONIC

-Bioshock infinite
-Doom 3 BFG
-HalfLife 2 with all episodes
-Portal 1 & 2
-TitanFall.


----------



## mAs81

-Bioshock infinite(just the dlc)
-Batman Arkham origins
-TitanFall(when available)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Kozanitis96

1)Battlefield 4
2)Call of duty Ghosts


----------



## Sugi

[Updated!]
1)
Dragon Age: Origins [Ultimate Edition]
Amnesia: The Dark Descent [+DLC]
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Final Fantasy VII
Oblivion
Counter-Strike: Source
Crysis 3
TitanFall [When it's released]
Rust

2) Done!
3) Done!


----------



## Rebellion88

Thought I'd give it a go, here is my list









- Insurgency
- Planetary Annihilation
- The Stanley Parable


----------



## RagingPwner

Thanks for this! Another reason why I joined this great community is because of awesome things like this!









Arma III
Assetto Corsa
Banished [available 2/18/14]
Rust
Splinter Cell Blacklist


----------



## MrHaythem

Not sure if this contest is still going, but I'ma gonna give it a try
Thank you Admin for putting up this contest!
The games I want are...
1. Far Cry 3
2. Mass Effect 2
3. Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist
3 games would be enough, but I'm just going to add extras :3

4.The Sims 3
5. Total War Rome II
6. Crysis 2
7. Grid 2
8. Anno 2070
9. Dirt 3
10. X3: Gold Box


----------



## boniek1983

Thnaks Admin for chance to win this:
1. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dragonborn (yes just add-on)
2. Assassin's Creed Liberation
3. State of Decay
4. DayZ

Thank you !!!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Counter Strike:Global Offensive
Assasin's Creed Black Flag
Hitman Absolution
Day Z
Splinter Cell Elite Echelon Edition
Tomb Raider 2013
Metal Gear Rising: Reveangeance
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition
Metro: Last Light
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## TysonTheBison

Day Z
Borderlands 2 Game Of The Year Edition
Counter-Strike: Global Offenece
Call Of Duty: Ghosts
7 Days To Die
Nether
Arma 3
Torchlight 2
Assetto Corsa


----------



## RushFudge

Counter Strike : Global Offensive
DayZ
Battlefield 4
Arma III
Dirt 3
Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag
7 Days to Die
Skyrim Legendary
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition
Bioshock Infinite
Farcry 3
Batman Arkham Origins
NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst
Next Car Game


----------



## TyH97

Assasin's Creed Black Flag
Metro: Last Light
Battlefield 4


----------



## Kimir

Just wondering, this is still going?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Just wondering, this is still going?


i really dont know. i stopped posting here till now.


----------



## RAyQuAzA10

Counter Strike GO
Counter Strike Source
Metro Last Light
Batman Arkham Origins
Bioshock Infinite
Castlevania 2
BF4
AC IV
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition
Thief
Southpark: Stick of Truth
Final Fantasy XIV
Borderlands 2: GOTY Edition
Splinter Cell Elite Echelon Edition
Tomb Raider 2013
Metal Gear Rising: Reveangeance


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Closed due to number of entrants, will be re-opened upon member games being picked and despatched.

Thanks guys


----------

